# Tradimento quando e con chi?



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?

Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Ok, non so che dire. Sono rimasta 5 minuti a fissare quello che hai scritto.
Non ho mai fatto una luna di miele ma ho sempre pensato a giorni di grande amore e sesso. Roba che torni a casa che voli 2 metri da terra con il cuore gonfio d'amore e la passera in fiamme. Che sognatrice che sono.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ok, non so che dire. Sono rimasta 5 minuti a fissare quello che hai scritto.
> Non ho mai fatto una luna di miele ma ho sempre pensato a giorni di grande amore e sesso. Roba che torni a casa che voli 2 metri da terra con il cuore gonfio d'amore e la passera in fiamme. Che sognatrice che sono.


La penso come te. Esattamente come non capisco il tradimento da fidanzati, che ancora di più dovrebbe essere un periodo in cui vorresti vivere quasi in simbiosi con l’altro facendo progetti 
Però ricordo di aver fatto il viaggio di nozze ai Caraibi e i ragazzi del villaggio quando ho detto loro che doveva essere noioso fare gli animatori in un posto frequentato da giovani coppie in viaggio di nozze, mi hanno detto che praticamente tutte le settimane trovavano compagnie tra le giovani spose


----------



## Lostris (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Eh ma minchia… 

E anche oggi si torna a credere di più nelle relazioni domani… forse.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh ma minchia…
> 
> E anche oggi si torna a credere di più nelle relazioni domani… forse.


benvenuta nel club
Vedi perché non capisco chi dopo un falllimento pensa di nuovo a una relazione con gli stessi presupposti della prima 
forse si può credere in relazioni diverse anche se credo che questa sia un caso estremo


----------



## Lostris (30 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> benvenuta nel club
> Vedi perché non capisco chi dopo un falllimento pensa di nuovo a una relazione con gli stessi presupposti della prima
> forse si può credere in relazioni diverse anche se credo che questa sia un caso estremo


I presupposti di solito non sono mai gli stessi.. e comunque tante volte non fa differenza nel risultato finale.

Poi per carità, questo sicuramente è un caso estremo (spero).


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Hai qualche vizietto storto in particolare? Perché sennò mica si spiega tanto bene...


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Non sarai mica il mio ex marito ?
Non mi ha confessato di averlo fatto in luna di miele ( non gliel’ho chiesto ), ma ha confessato che lo faceva prima di conoscermi e dopo avermi conosciuta e sposata, anche da incinta.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Un paio d’anni dopo sposato con la moglie del mio datore di lavoro.


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


perchè?


----------



## Ulisse (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.


Immagino le cause.
lei che ti dava per scontato e l'appiattimento della relazione dopo tanto tempo passato insieme


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> perchè?


perchè quando uno è stronzo, lo è sempre


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè quando uno è stronzo, lo è sempre


...mica voglio trovare giustificazioni, però vorrei capire


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Rileggendoti mi sono detto, possibile che a 50 anni non sono mai andato con una prostituta.
Cosa si prova a pagare una donna per farti svuotare? Non è un po’ come fare da soli? Lo chiedo proprio perché non so. 
Cioè uno va li, abbassa i pantaloni, immagino che lei gli metta il goldone e poi zum zum, orgasmo pago prima o dopo non so, e via è finita lì.
Ma è bello anche così?


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...mica voglio trovare giustificazioni, però vorrei capire


io capisco che quando uno nasce così, stronzo rimane.


----------



## Ulisse (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma è bello anche così?


Per me propro no.
Non ho mai sentito la semplice necessità di svuotarmi che credo sia tipica di chi va per prostitute.
Un rapporto del genere, oltre a tutti i moralismi del caso, lo ritengo per nulla appagante.

Non mi è mai passato nemmeno per un attimo in tutta la mia vita di andare per professioniste.
E sono stato per lavoro in posti dove era normale la sera rientrare in albergo accompagnati da ragazze (=escort) talmente belle da toglierti il fiato.
Mai caduto nemmeno in tentazione.

Vengono a mancare tutti quegli ingredienti che ritengo fondamentali.
L'atto in se è il completamento ed assolutamente non è l'unica cosa che conta.

Mi piace l'idea di stuzzicarla, di spostare l'asticella sempre più in alto e vedere la sua reazione.
Eccitante, specialmente se anche lei non libera, il trovare il modo per vederci.
Mi lusinga il sentirmi meritevole di tanto rischiare
Mi intriga scoprire la persona poco a poco

Arrivare a stenderci sul materasso dopo tutta la trafila ha tutto un altro sapore rispetto all'aprire il portafoglio.


----------



## Lostris (30 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Per me propro no.
> Non ho mai sentito la semplice necessità di svuotarmi che credo sia tipica di chi va per prostitute.


Direi che non è questo il caso. 

Si sta parlando di una storia che dovrebbe essere non dico all’apice ma quasi (luna di miele!!), quindi non si tratta di “necessità fisiologiche”.

Qui c’è il gusto del sesso mercenario, di pagare un servizio, la trasgressione di comprare “qualcuno”.

Mi fa schifo.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che non è questo il caso.
> 
> Si sta parlando di una storia che dovrebbe essere non dico all’apice ma quasi (luna di miele!!), quindi non si tratta di “necessità fisiologiche”.
> 
> ...


Con questo pensiero: visto che ti pago posso usare il tuo corpo per trarne godimento.


----------



## Ulisse (30 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che non è questo il caso.
> 
> Si sta parlando di una storia che dovrebbe essere non dico all’apice ma quasi (luna di miele!!), quindi non si tratta di “necessità fisiologiche”.
> 
> ...


Certo,
Ma io rispondevo a pinco che metteva dei dubbi, per me certezze, di scarso/nullo appagamento innum rapporto mercenario.

Sul fatto di farlo durante la luna di miele concordo lo schifo e nn ne comprendo veramente la motivazione.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè quando uno è stronzo, lo è sempre


Questo va incorniciato


----------



## Lara3 (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Rileggendoti mi sono detto, possibile che a 50 anni non sono mai andato con una prostituta.
> Cosa si prova a pagare una donna per farti svuotare? Non è un po’ come fare da soli? Lo chiedo proprio perché non so.
> Cioè uno va li, abbassa i pantaloni, immagino che lei gli metta il goldone e poi zum zum, orgasmo pago prima o dopo non so, e via è finita lì.
> Ma è bello anche così?


Si paga prima, almeno così è scritto nelle varie recensioni. La valuta sono le rose rosse, ma non conosco il cambio valutario.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La penso come te. Esattamente come non capisco il tradimento da fidanzati, che ancora di più dovrebbe essere un periodo in cui vorresti vivere quasi in simbiosi con l’altro facendo progetti
> Però ricordo di aver fatto il viaggio di nozze ai Caraibi e i ragazzi del villaggio quando ho detto loro che doveva essere noioso fare gli animatori in un posto frequentato da giovani coppie in viaggio di nozze, mi hanno detto che praticamente tutte le settimane trovavano compagnie tra le giovani spose


Si in viaggio di nozze...si tradisce eccome....
Io ho una laccata di esempi...
A kg . 
Una ns cliente, nel mio vecchio lavoro, ci aveva fatto un reclamo allucinante perché la biologa che avevamo alle Maldive si era trombata il marito....


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Oh. Da traditore incallito ribadisco, che cazzo ti sposi a fare se non ci provi onestamente? Nel 2021? Essú.


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Immagino le cause.
> lei che ti dava per scontato e l'appiattimento della relazione dopo tanto tempo passato insieme


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Credevo di aver fatto una semplicissima domanda, a cui uno poteva rispondere oppure no.
Una domanda, una curiosità.
Non credevo si scatenasse l'onda di psicologi, preti, moralisti.
L'unico e stato pincopallista secco e diretto, grandissimo con la moglie del capo.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Credevo di aver fatto una semplicissima domanda, a cui uno poteva rispondere oppure no.
> Una domanda, una curiosità.
> Non credevo si scatenasse l'onda di psicologi, preti, moralisti.
> L'unico e stato pincopallista secco e diretto, grandissimo con la moglie del capo.


Scusa se ti abbiamo dato attenzione.
Preferivi "sei uno squallido", tra l'altro detto da traditori incalliti?


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Rileggendoti mi sono detto, possibile che a 50 anni non sono mai andato con una prostituta.
> Cosa si prova a pagare una donna per farti svuotare? Non è un po’ come fare da soli? Lo chiedo proprio perché non so.
> Cioè uno va li, abbassa i pantaloni, immagino che lei gli metta il goldone e poi zum zum, orgasmo pago prima o dopo non so, e via è finita lì.
> Ma è bello anche così?


Vero, in effetti c'è poco "gusto" c'è stata solo un'altra volta ero giovanissimo.
Diciamo che in luna di miele in un luogo particolarmente coinvolgente e sopraffatto dagli eventi e da un altro "collega"  (eravamo 12 coppie di neo sposini) mi è scappato alla glande.
Ma dovresti conoscere tutta la storia le peripezie di quando è scappato il glande. E l'adrenalina che scorreva nelle vene, prima e dopo. Esperienza unica irripetibile.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Vero, in effetti c'è poco "gusto" c'è stata solo un'altra volta ero giovanissimo.
> Diciamo che in luna di miele in un luogo particolarmente coinvolgente e sopraffatto dagli eventi e da un altro "collega"  (eravamo 12 coppie di neo sposini) mi è scappato alla glande.
> Ma dovresti conoscere tutta la storia le peripezie di quando è scappato il glande. E l'adrenalina che scorreva nelle vene, prima e dopo. Esperienza unica irripetibile.


Pure il matrimonio collettivo?  
Vi prego ditemi che questo è un troll


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa se ti abbiamo dato attenzione.
> Preferivi "sei uno squallido", tra l'altro detto da traditori incalliti?


No preferivo risposte ad una domanda.
Che diceva "tradimento quando e con chi"
E non "tradimento in luna di miele sono uno squallido".


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure il matrimonio collettivo?
> Vi prego ditemi che questo è un troll


Probabilmente non sei amante dei viaggi anche tour organizzati, in vita mia viaggio parecchio almeno un centinaio di aerei ho preso fino ad ora.
Da solo, con compagna con altri turisti.


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Vero, in effetti c'è poco "gusto" c'è stata solo un'altra volta ero giovanissimo.
> Diciamo che in luna di miele in un luogo particolarmente coinvolgente e sopraffatto dagli eventi e da un altro "collega"  (eravamo 12 coppie di neo sposini) mi è scappato alla glande.
> Ma dovresti conoscere tutta la storia le peripezie di quando è scappato il glande. E l'adrenalina che scorreva nelle vene, prima e dopo. Esperienza unica irripetibile.


Deve essere proprio una glande storia.


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Deve essere proprio una glande storia.


Ma





Vera ha detto:


> Deve essere proprio una glande storia.


Ma neanche te lo immagini, con la complicità dei receptionist del' hotel che tifavano per noi.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Ma
> Ma neanche te lo immagini, con la complicità dei receptionist del' hotel che tifavano per noi.


Immagino, sicuramente ci prendevano la stecca. Dai Vediamo se indovino fai il commerciale per qualche grande azienda vero? Un tipo da fiera internazionale del laterizio made in Italy


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Immagino, sicuramente ci prendevano la stecca. Dai Vediamo se indovino fai il commerciale per qualche grande azienda vero? Un tipo da fiera internazionale del laterizio made in Italy


No nessuna stecca,  non faccio il commerciale non lavoro per grandi aziende, se non per la mia e non viaggio per affari.


----------



## Ulisse (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> tradimento quando e con chi"


Credo poco più che 30enne io.
Lei quasi una decina di anni meno
La mia peggiore esperienza.
Non molti incontri e decisamente niente di che.

Ho però, da allora, imparato a chiarire subito la mia situazione ufficale, le mie e sue aspettative.
Quella prima volta si poggiava su una marea di menzogne (mie) che resero n volte più difficile gestirla.
Fu una liberazione chiuderla.


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè quando uno è stronzo, lo è sempre


Siamo cauti nei giudizi. Prima di dire che uno e' uno stronzo bisogna leccarlo. 
Se vuoi sono a disposizione.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Siamo cauti nei giudizi. Prima di dire che uno e' uno stronzo bisogna leccarlo.
> Se vuoi sono a disposizione.


Se dopo tanti anni ancora scambi uno stronzo con un babà meglio che ti spari


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> E non "tradimento in luna di miele sono uno squallido".


Ce potevi pensà prima.


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se dopo tanti anni ancora scambi uno stronzo con un babà meglio che ti spari


Se dopo tanti anni uno non ha imparato l'educazione, credo che in pasticceria per lui non ci sia differenza tra baba' e stronzo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Siamo cauti nei giudizi. Prima di dire che uno e' uno stronzo bisogna leccarlo.
> Se vuoi sono a disposizione.


cumpà, tu non hai il QI sufficiente per provare ad essere sarcastico.   non c'è bisogno di leccarti, il tuo odore ti precede a sufficienza


----------



## 7up (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ce potevi pensà prima.


Prima di cosa, esprimiti a parole tue.



perplesso ha detto:


> cumpà, tu non hai il QI sufficiente per provare ad essere sarcastico.   non c'è bisogno di leccarti, il tuo odore ti precede a sufficienza


Cumpa' .....cè chi scambia per franchezza il sarcasmo e scambia anche i QI.



perplesso ha detto:


> io capisco che quando uno nasce così, stronzo rimane.


E CIAI ragione rimane così cumpa'.
Non è colpa tua ahahahah


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La penso come te. Esattamente come non capisco il tradimento da fidanzati, che ancora di più dovrebbe essere un periodo in cui vorresti vivere quasi in simbiosi con l’altro facendo progetti
> Però ricordo di aver fatto il viaggio di nozze ai Caraibi e i ragazzi del villaggio quando ho detto loro che doveva essere noioso fare gli animatori in un posto frequentato da giovani coppie in viaggio di nozze, *mi hanno detto che praticamente tutte le settimane trovavano compagnie tra le giovani spose*


Sì, questa la sapevo anch'io...



Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che non è questo il caso.
> 
> Si sta parlando di una storia che dovrebbe essere non dico all’apice ma quasi (luna di miele!!), quindi non si tratta di “necessità fisiologiche”.
> 
> ...


Si vede che era abituato ad andarci già prima e non ha mai smesso.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh. Da traditore incallito ribadisco, che cazzo ti sposi a fare se non ci provi onestamente? Nel 2021? Essú.


Va beh, ti sposi perché ti devi sposare, perché è arrivata una certa età, perché vuoi un figlio, perché tutte le tue amiche lo hanno già fatto.
Di donne che tradivano prima, durante e dopo ne conosco.
Una pure ha il primo figlio "dubbio".
Poi i viaggi di nozze nei villaggi sono strutturati perché non ci si possa incontrare tra coniugi.
Conosco una coppia che praticamente non ha quasi passato la vacanza insieme alle Maldive, tra corsi di ogni tipo.
E gli insegnanti del corso di solito sono lì per far scattare gli ormoni.
E ci provano.



7up ha detto:


> Quando avete tradito vostra moglie/marito per la prima volta e con chi?
> 
> Io ho tradito la mia ex moglie la prima volta in luna di miele con una prostituta.
> Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.


Da marito mai.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Cumpa' .....cè chi scambia per franchezza il sarcasmo e scambia anche i QI.


nah, non sei in grado di fare ragionamenti così elaborati, volevi fare il fenomeno e hai fatto solo lo stronzo


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah, non sei in grado di fare ragionamenti così elaborati, volevi fare il fenomeno e hai fatto solo lo stronzo


Quando i Qi elevati vengono sfanculati, non sanno più cosa dire iniziano le offese.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando i Qi elevati vengono sfanculati, non sanno più cosa dire iniziano le offese.


guarda che definire stronzo uno che va a troie in viaggio di nozze non è un insulto, è una constatazione.   ma non sei abbastanza intelligente da capirlo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quando i Qi elevati vengono sfanculati, non sanno più cosa dire iniziano le offese.


Moralmente è una cosa ingiustificabile.
Potrebbe essere interessante capire perché il proibito faccia scattare l’eccitazione.


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che definire stronzo uno che va a troie in viaggio di nozze non è un insulto, è una constatazione.   ma non sei abbastanza intelligente da capirlo


No no sbarbatello qui se c'è uno che non capisce quello sei proprio tu, la mia era una domanda ben precisa, a cui tu hai risposto intelligentemente con stronzo che non centra proprio nulla.
Ma probabilmente non è colpa tua immagino sarai stato educato cosi fin da piccolo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Se dopo tanti anni uno non ha imparato l'educazione, credo che in pasticceria per lui non ci sia differenza tra baba' e stronzo.


 la prossima volta non presentarti con scritto in faccia _sono uno stronzo_ se ti ritieni un babà.


----------



## patroclo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> No no sbarbatello qui se c'è uno che non capisce quello sei proprio tu, la mia era una domanda ben precisa, a cui tu hai risposto intelligentemente con stronzo che non centra proprio nulla.
> Ma probabilmente non è colpa tua immagino sarai stato educato cosi fin da piccolo.



....sto ancora aspettando che mi spieghi il perché


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la prossima volta non presentarti con scritto in faccia _sono uno stronzo_ se ti ritieni un babà.


Anche tu stessa educazione, siete parenti?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> No no sbarbatello qui se c'è uno che non capisce quello sei proprio tu, la mia era una domanda ben precisa, a cui tu hai risposto intelligentemente con stronzo che non centra proprio nulla.
> Ma probabilmente non è colpa tua immagino sarai stato educato cosi fin da piccolo.


Se fossi davvero intelligente capiresti subito che il manicheismo è una forza con cui nella vita bisogna confrontarsi. E l'unico motivo per cui valga la pena di confrontarsi con persone che non ci piacciono normalmente è perché dallo scambio può uscire qualcosa di buono. 
Tu non ti sei presentato esattamente come una persona interessante, e hai solo rotto il cazzo.
Sei uno sfigato. Sennò non ti saresti sposato una che vale talmente poco da farti un giro con una a tassametro in viaggio di nozze. Punto.
Quindi perché perdere tempo appresso a te?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Anche tu stessa educazione, siete parenti?


 appellarsi all'educazione è lo scudo di chi non conta un cazzo nella vita.


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ....sto ancora aspettando che mi spieghi il perché


Il perché di cosa, ho il QI troppo basso spiegati in modo semplice.


----------



## patroclo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Il perché di cosa, ho il QI troppo basso spiegati in modo semplice.


Ok, te l'avevo chiesto nella prima pagina...ti ho chiesto semplicemente perché hai tradito in viaggio di nozze ...domanda semplice


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se fossi davvero intelligente capiresti subito che il manicheismo è una forza con cui nella vita bisogna confrontarsi. E l'unico motivo per cui valga la pena di confrontarsi con persone che non ci piacciono normalmente è perché dallo scambio può uscire qualcosa di buono.
> Tu non ti sei presentato esattamente come una persona interessante, e hai solo rotto il cazzo.
> Sei uno sfigato. Sennò non ti saresti sposato una che vale talmente poco da farti un giro con una a tassametro in viaggio di nozze. Punto.
> Quindi perché perdere tempo appresso a te?


Non mi interessano i confronti da gattini da tastiera in questo 3ad avevo posto una domanda chiara.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Moralmente è una cosa ingiustificabile.
> *Potrebbe essere interessante capire perché il proibito faccia scattare l’eccitazione.*


La trasgressione alle regole è un meccanismo che in genere è derivante dall'applicazione nel reale delle fantasie sessuali, che sono un motore quasi indispensabile dell'attività sessuale.
A meno di non considerare il sesso pure movimento fisico, vi è sempre una componente di testa.
La trasgressione ovviamente varia da individuo a individuo: è trasgredire fare sesso in tutti i luoghi tranne che nel solito, comodo ma a volte noioso letto, è trasgredire andare in motel con l'amante, fare sesso con altre persone nelle vicinanze, andare con un trans etc etc.
Tra tutte queste fantasie può esserci anche quella di tradire la moglie in viaggio di nozze con una prostituta, certo.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> *Esperienza ai limiti della follia con adrenalina alle stelle.*


A me interessa invece il racconto. Dei giudizi frega nulla.
Come hai fatto a nascondere la cosa, dove hai provato la massima tensione adrenalinica?


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ok, te l'avevo chiesto nella prima pagina...ti ho chiesto semplicemente perché hai tradito in viaggio di nozze ...domanda semplice


Non ho fatto la domanda per rispondere del mio profilo psicologico o di quello di altri.
Chiedevo quando avete tradito la prima volta e con chi.


----------



## patroclo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non ho fatto la domanda per rispondere del mio profilo psicologico o di quello di altri.
> Chiedevo quando avete tradito la prima volta e con chi.


....ok, come preferisci


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non ho fatto la domanda per rispondere del mio profilo psicologico o di quello di altri.
> Chiedevo quando avete tradito la prima volta e con chi.


Indipercui stronzo sei e stronzo rimani.
Nulla dai, nulla ottieni.


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> appellarsi all'educazione è lo scudo di chi non conta un cazzo nella vita.


Immaginavo non contasse niente per te l'educazione il tuo scudo è la maleducazione tu si che conti molto nella vita.


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Indipercui stronzo sei e stronzo rimani.
> Nulla dai, nulla ottieni.


Mi stupisco complimenti finalmente un'ottima ottima risposta.


----------



## patroclo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Mi stupisco complimenti finalmente un'ottima ottima risposta.


Veramente ha ragione... tu hai fatto una cosa indubbiamente da "stronzo" e il fatto di rifiutarti di spiegarne il motivo lascia aperta l'ipotesi più probabile, cioè che tu sia uno "stronzo".
Vieni qui a raccontare le cose come fossi tra amici al bar, in quel caso probabilmente ti direbbero "quanto sei stato figo", questo non è propriamente un bar, non capisco le tue aspettative


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Veramente ha ragione... tu hai fatto una cosa indubbiamente da "stronzo" e il fatto di rifiutarti di spiegarne il motivo lascia aperta l'ipotesi più probabile, cioè che tu sia uno "stronzo".
> Vieni qui a raccontare le cose come fossi tra amici al bar, in quel caso probabilmente ti direbbero "quanto sei stato figo", questo non è propriamente un bar, non capisco le tue aspettative


Non mi interessa raccontare per filo e per segno come ho fatto a tradire lo ripeto perché "forse" ti è sfuggito, ho fatto una domanda semplicissima che forse dovresti rileggere oppure comprenderla per la sua semplicita'.
Non mi interessa di passare per figo non ho alcuna aspettativa se non quella della domanda posta.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Vorrei dire che tradire è sempre un po' da stronzi - in fin dei conti è mentire a una persona che ripone fiducia in noi.
Io non so se 7up volesse giocare un po' io ruolo del troll suscitando reazioni sdegnate, ma tutto sommato non considero enormemente più grave il fatto che abbia tradito la moglie in viaggio di nozze rispetto ad altri tradimenti che hanno provocato dolore.
Il giudizio pertanto lo trovo mooooolto soggettivo.
Se 7up vuole invece raccontare l'evento un po' meglio, magari si esce dal loop di giudicare una cosa e si cerca di afferrare l'esistenza della stessa.
Personalmente trovo molto più interessante sapere come funzionano le cose, e sapere che funzionano così, che criticarle apertamente.
Almeno, un forum può servire a creare esperienza narrata anche in chi non ha vissuto le stesse cose e neppure le avrebbe voluto vivere.
Poi il giudizio di valore ognuno lo recepisce in maniera soggettiva.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non mi interessa raccontare per filo e per segno come ho fatto a tradire l


Peccato.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Immaginavo non contasse niente per te l'educazione il tuo scudo è la maleducazione tu si che conti molto nella vita.


Scherzi? Faccio il manutengolo e le fotocopie in studio


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non mi interessa raccontare per filo e per segno come ho fatto a tradire


Cioè L'unica cosa che ti potrebbe rendere interessante (e forse persino degno di una risposta) ai nostri occhi.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Magari ha scritto di avere tradito in viaggio di nozze solo per far vedere quanto è figo che riesce a farlo anche in situazioni in cui solitamente tutti fanno altro.
Nella mente di molti infedeli, conosciuti soprattutto negli spogliatoi delle palestre quando parlavano tra loro elogiandosi per le Avventure raccontate, un loro motivo di vanto era riuscire a scopare in situazioni estreme a rischio sgamo elevato.
Io le associo un po’ a quelle pause che mi prendevo quando uscivo in moto con un gruppo di cosiddetti smanettoni.
Tutti lì a raccontarsi di quando avevano piegato alla curva X salendo ai pieni del tivano, oppure della velocità massima Toccata in galleria e insomma tutte ste cose qui che fanno tanto macho.
Io non ho mai raccontato un casso di persona, ma facevo esattamente le stesse cose loro.
Da studiare secondo me è il fenomeno dell’ostentazione piu che del fatto in se.


----------



## Lostris (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei dire che tradire è sempre un po' da stronzi - in fin dei conti è mentire a una persona che ripone fiducia in noi.
> Io non so se 7up volesse giocare un po' io ruolo del troll suscitando reazioni sdegnate, ma tutto sommato non considero enormemente più grave il fatto che abbia tradito la moglie in viaggio di nozze rispetto ad altri tradimenti che hanno provocato dolore.
> Il giudizio pertanto lo trovo mooooolto soggettivo.
> Se 7up vuole invece raccontare l'evento un po' meglio, magari si esce dal loop di giudicare una cosa e si cerca di afferrare l'esistenza della stessa.
> ...


Non si discute che tradire sia da stronzi.
Essendo un forum che parla proprio di quello, fare dei distinguo in termini di aggravanti/attenuanti quantomeno dà qualche sfumatura al bianco e nero.

Lo si fa anche per gli omicidi.

Quindi si, tradire in viaggio di nozze è grave, cazzo! E farlo pagando una prostituta ancora di più. 

Il soggettivo entra fino ad un certo punto.
Con tutto il rispetto del sentire la parte narrata, tra cui in teoria rientrerebbero anche le spinte ad una determinata azione.

Se uno si ferma al fatto, le considerazioni peraltro restano lì, non avendo altri elementi per poter capire.

Insomma tradire è sempre da stronzi, ma alcuni sono più stronzi di altri.
(Cit)


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non si discute che tradire sia da stronzi.
> Essendo un forum che parla proprio di quello, fare dei distinguo in termini di aggravanti/attenuanti quantomeno dà qualche sfumatura al bianco e nero.
> 
> Lo si fa anche per gli omicidi.
> ...


Io ho notato che di fronte a certe esperienze "estreme" spesso ci si ferma al giudizio, evitando di andare oltre.
Ora, questo forum desta interesse anche nei traditi non solo perché può funzionare  da sfogatoio delle proprie ma perché possano meglio comprendere certi meccanismi che hanno ignorato o non afferrano per mancanza di esperienza.
Certo che ognuno di noi non vorrebbe vivere l'esperienza di essere tradito in viaggio di nozze con una prostituta, ma ti assicuro che anche essere traditi per anni quando si ha  una bambina piccola e  l'indubbio vantaggio di un'assegnazione di casa e figlia di default può risultare altrettanto fastidioso.  
Per quanto mi riguarda il giudizio sui comportamenti altrui pertanto lo trovo pleonastico, il volersene distaccare dichiarandolo in un post tutto sommato irrilevante: cosa mi aggiunge? 
Da parte sua 7up si è divertito a lanciare la bomba e a non raccontare nulla, il che forse mi fa propendere per il fatto che volesse solo osservare la nostra reazione scandalizzata. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, credo che gran parte della comunicazione sia ormai incentrata un po' ovunque sui giudizi di valore, che ormai trovo soffocanti, sia in ambito reale che social. Il momento invece per leggere le esperienze altrui lo trovo raro ma generalmente interessante, soprattutto quando non si tratta di fatti che vivrò mai, per scelta o per forza.


----------



## Lostris (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho notato che di fronte a certe esperienze "estreme" spesso ci si ferma al giudizio, evitando di andare oltre.
> Ora, questo forum desta interesse anche nei traditi non solo perché può funzionare  da sfogatoio delle proprie ma perché possano meglio comprendere certi meccanismi che hanno ignorato o non afferrano per mancanza di esperienza.
> Certo che ognuno di noi non vorrebbe vivere l'esperienza di essere tradito in viaggio di nozze con una prostituta, ma ti assicuro che anche essere traditi per anni quando si ha  una bambina piccola e  l'indubbio vantaggio di un'assegnazione di casa e figlia di default può risultare altrettanto fastidioso.
> Per quanto mi riguarda il giudizio sui comportamenti altrui pertanto lo trovo pleonastico, il volersene distaccare dichiarandolo in un post tutto sommato irrilevante: cosa mi aggiunge?
> ...


Scusa ma nemmeno tu sai se effettivamente potrebbe essere “altrettanto fastidioso” essere traditi in viaggio di nozze, a meno che non abbia provato entrambe le cose.

Trovo invece che sia perfettamente normale farsi un’opinione degli individui in base alle loro azioni. 
O esprimersi a riguardo.

Condivido anch’io molto l’interesse sulla storia e le argomentazioni, ma dato che non c’è nulla, direi che è pure inutile lamentarsi che si danno solo giudizi. 
altri elementi non ce ne sono.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non si discute che tradire sia da stronzi.


Dipende. Spesso lo stronzo é il tradito/a.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Magari ha scritto di avere tradito in viaggio di nozze solo per far vedere quanto è figo che riesce a farlo anche in situazioni in cui solitamente tutti fanno altro.
> Nella mente di molti infedeli, conosciuti soprattutto negli spogliatoi delle palestre quando parlavano tra loro elogiandosi per le Avventure raccontate, un loro motivo di vanto era riuscire a scopare in situazioni estreme a rischio sgamo elevato.
> Io le associo un po’ a quelle pause che mi prendevo quando uscivo in moto con un gruppo di cosiddetti smanettoni.
> Tutti lì a raccontarsi di quando avevano piegato alla curva X salendo ai pieni del tivano, oppure della velocità massima Toccata in galleria e insomma tutte ste cose qui che fanno tanto macho.
> ...


Quello che passa tra un ragazzo e la sua moto lo sanno solo loro due. Raccontare le prodezze é da imbecilli. L'unica cosa che adoro raccontare é quando sono uscito da una curva su una ruota e ho praticamente fatto saltare via di mano la paletta al carabiniere.   
Poi sono pure tornato indietro e lo ho cazziato.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma nemmeno tu sai se effettivamente potrebbe essere “altrettanto fastidioso” essere traditi in viaggio di nozze, a meno che non abbia provato entrambe le cose.
> 
> *Trovo invece che sia perfettamente normale farsi un’opinione degli individui in base alle loro azioni.*
> O esprimersi a riguardo.
> ...


Intendo dire che dell'opinione frega relativamente poco in un forum in cui uno dovrebbe raccontare storie.
Più che altro il problema è che qui nessuno o quasi racconta più storie da un secolo e alla fine restano solo i giudizi a dominare la scena.
Ma è anche colpa di chi accenna a eventi e poi non ne parla, come appunto ha fatto 7up.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> No no sbarbatello qui se c'è uno che non capisce quello sei proprio tu, la mia era una domanda ben precisa, a cui tu hai risposto intelligentemente con stronzo che non centra proprio nulla.
> Ma probabilmente non è colpa tua immagino sarai stato educato cosi fin da piccolo.


alla domanda ti è stato risposto, se le risposte non ti piacciono, non è un nostro problema.   stronzo sei e stronzo rimani.

se poi salti su così, vuol dire che la cosa ti ha toccato da vicino.   ma tanto, ti eri già qualificato da solo nei precedenti post


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si in viaggio di nozze...si tradisce eccome....
> Io ho una laccata di esempi...
> A kg .
> Una ns cliente, nel mio vecchio lavoro, ci aveva fatto un reclamo allucinante perché la biologa che avevamo alle Maldive si era trombata il marito....


Ecco, questa cosa non sembra rarissima. 
Sarebbe interessante approfondirla.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che passa tra un ragazzo e la sua moto lo sanno solo loro due. Raccontare le prodezze é da imbecilli. L'unica cosa che adoro raccontare é quando sono uscito da una curva su una ruota e ho praticamente fatto saltare via di mano la paletta al carabiniere.
> Poi sono pure tornato indietro e lo ho cazziato.


Effettivamente che cazzo si era messo lì a fare??!!


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei dire che tradire è sempre un po' da stronzi - in fin dei conti è mentire a una persona che ripone fiducia in noi.
> Io non so se 7up volesse giocare un po' io ruolo del troll suscitando reazioni sdegnate, ma tutto sommato non considero enormemente più grave il fatto che abbia tradito la moglie in viaggio di nozze rispetto ad altri tradimenti che hanno provocato dolore.
> Il giudizio pertanto lo trovo mooooolto soggettivo.
> Se 7up vuole invece raccontare l'evento un po' meglio, magari si esce dal loop di giudicare una cosa e si cerca di afferrare l'esistenza della stessa.
> ...


in realtà la motivazione l'ha data.  adrenalina alle stelle.   se riesci a concepire l'idea di andare a troie in viaggio di nozze, allora puoi approfondire il narrato e le sensazioni.

sennò, valuti le cose per quello che sono


----------



## Lostris (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende. Spesso lo stronzo é il tradito/a.


in effetti non è detto che il traditore abbia l’esclusiva


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Intendo dire che dell'opinione frega relativamente poco in un forum in cui uno dovrebbe raccontare storie.
> Più che altro il problema è che qui nessuno o quasi racconta più storie da un secolo e alla fine restano solo i giudizi a dominare la scena.
> Ma è anche colpa di chi accenna a eventi e poi non ne parla, come appunto ha fatto 7up.


Resto dell'opinione che uno porti ciò che vuole.
E' comunque evidente (a meno che @7up non faccia mera "statistica".... per il che, davvero, chiunque si limita a rispondere quando e con chi) che il contesto del viaggio di nozze apre la strada a curiosità (più che la prostituta, a mio avviso). Per cui è normale suscitare domande. Lui si è limitato a dire che è stata adrenalina alle stelle   . Anche in questo caso (e lo dico io che non amo appiccicare etichette addosso alle persone), poi non puoi aspettarti applausi. O meglio, io stessa (magari avendo riflettuto su sta cosa) non mi farei applausi. Quel che lascia interdetti è la totale mancanza di un riferimento emotivo, oltre al ricordo di quella adrenalina.
E torno al mio discorso: se la moglie lo avesse scoperto, che fine avrebbe fatto tutta quella adrenalina? e bon: giungo semplicemente alla conclusione che un traditore, quelle domande, non se le pone proprio. O almeno, ci sono traditori che quelle domande non se le fanno. Altrimenti dai ricordi di quella che fu "la prima volta", qualche altra emozione, a distanza di tempo, ricordando, salterebbe fuori. E' andata bene? Bona. Adrenalina per il rischio brillantemente superato! 

Anche a me non piace l'idea che uno tradisca durante il viaggio di nozze, per giunta con una prostituta, quindi nemmeno poiché preso da qualche altra persona. Ma più che da stronzi, lo trovo un comportamento da scemi (ho detto comportamento da scemo, non scemo lui, così evito risposte piccate ), ma da scemi proprio. Perché vuol dire fare le corna a pochi metri di distanza (dubito che in viaggio di nozze si stia tanto lontani per i cazzi propri) nel mentre in cui la neo moglie ti può venire a cercare. Vuol dire proprio andarsele a cercare. A tacere che uno non pensi a quello che potrebbe provare una appena sposata (la storia tra loro due non la conosco, si potrebbero essere sposati per millemila ragioni , non mi farebbe nemmeno più di tanto senso se uscisse fuori che lei non fosse troppo innamorata di lui, a dirla tutta). Per cui il dolore è sempre relativo. Poi c'è chi pensa all'adrenalina e non alla scemenza di un atto, e chi viceversa troverebbe non solo l'atto scemo, ma si sentirebbe tanto, tanto, stronzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Resto dell'opinione che uno porti ciò che vuole.
> E' comunque evidente (a meno che @7up non faccia mera "statistica".... per il che, davvero, chiunque si limita a rispondere quando e con chi) che il contesto del viaggio di nozze apre la strada a curiosità (più che la prostituta, a mio avviso). Per cui è normale suscitare domande. Lui si è limitato a dire che è stata adrenalina alle stelle   . Anche in questo caso (e lo dico io che non amo appiccicare etichette addosso alle persone), poi non puoi aspettarti applausi. O meglio, io stessa (magari avendo riflettuto su sta cosa) non mi farei applausi. Quel che lascia interdetti è la totale mancanza di un riferimento emotivo, oltre al ricordo di quella adrenalina.
> E torno al mio discorso: se la moglie lo avesse scoperto, che fine avrebbe fatto tutta quella adrenalina? e bon: giungo semplicemente alla conclusione che un traditore, quelle domande, non se le pone proprio. O almeno, ci sono traditori che quelle domande non se le fanno. Altrimenti dai ricordi di quella che fu "la prima volta", qualche altra emozione, a distanza di tempo, ricordando, salterebbe fuori. E' andata bene? Bona. Adrenalina per il rischio brillantemente superato!
> 
> Anche a me non piace l'idea che uno tradisca durante il viaggio di nozze, per giunta con una prostituta, quindi nemmeno poiché preso da qualche altra persona. Ma più che da stronzi, lo trovo un comportamento da scemi (ho detto comportamento da scemo, non scemo lui, così evito risposte piccate ), ma da scemi proprio. Perché vuol dire fare le corna a pochi metri di distanza (dubito che in viaggio di nozze si stia tanto lontani per i cazzi propri) nel mentre in cui la neo moglie ti può venire a cercare. Vuol dire proprio andarsele a cercare. A tacere che uno non pensi a quello che potrebbe provare una appena sposata (la storia tra loro due non la conosco, si potrebbero essere sposati per millemila ragioni , non mi farebbe nemmeno più di tanto senso se uscisse fuori che lei non fosse troppo innamorata di lui, a dirla tutta). Per cui il dolore è sempre relativo. Poi c'è chi pensa all'adrenalina e non alla scemenza di un atto, e chi viceversa troverebbe non solo l'atto scemo, ma si sentirebbe tanto, tanto, stronzo.


Si ma il tradimento non è un valore in sé. Acquista valore man mano che il rapporto legittimo ti allontana da chi sei, Dopo di che Subentrano una marea di altri fattori come con chi tradisci.
Se cornifichi in viaggio di nozze i casi sono pochi, che ne so, ti sei sposato per sentito dire e non te ne frega un cazzo, oppure ti sei sposato con la pistola alla tempia e non ti andava.


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si ma il tradimento non è un valore in sé. Acquista valore man mano che il rapporto legittimo ti allontana da chi sei, Dopo di che Subentrano una marea di altri fattori come con chi tradisci.
> Se cornifichi in viaggio di nozze i casi sono pochi, che ne so, ti sei sposato per sentito dire e non te ne frega un cazzo, oppure ti sei sposato con la pistola alla tempia e non ti andava.


Non lo so. Ovviamente, se mancano altri dati, qui ognuno parte per la propria tangente e ci costruisce la storia sopra. Magari @7up vuole proprio quello 

@7up , sia comunque chiaro che non ho dato disvalori A TE (che non ti conosco proprio) ma a quello che è stato un tuo gesto.


----------



## danny (1 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se cornifichi in viaggio di nozze i casi sono pochi, che ne so, ti sei sposato per sentito dire e non te ne frega un cazzo, oppure ti sei sposato con la pistola alla tempia e non ti andava.


C'è anche chi cornifica alla festa di addio al celibato o nubilato.
Non è molto diverso. E di solito sempre con prostitute o simili.


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Niente non ci si arriva, perplesso si può cambiare nome del 3ad in " cosa pensate di uno/a che tradisce in luna di miele" ?


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Ovviamente, se mancano altri dati, qui ognuno parte per la propria tangente e ci costruisce la storia sopra. Magari @7up vuole proprio quello
> 
> @7up , sia comunque chiaro che non ho dato disvalori A TE (che non ti conosco proprio) ma a quello che è stato un tuo gesto.


Non me la prendo per lo stronzo o lo scemo, che ci può benissimo stare se la mia domanda fosse stata un'altra.

"TRADIMENTO QUANDO E CON CHI"
Ed ovviamente avendo aperto il post mi sembrava corretto raccontare la mia prima volta.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si in viaggio di nozze...si tradisce eccome....
> Io ho una laccata di esempi...
> A kg .
> Una ns cliente, nel mio vecchio lavoro, ci aveva fatto un reclamo allucinante perché la biologa che avevamo alle Maldive si era trombata il marito....


che non ci sia posto o situazione immune da potenziali corna non l'ho mai messo in dubbio.
Ritenevo comunque, nella mi ingenuità, il viaggio di nozze un difficilissimo campo di battaglia per innescare certi comportamenti.
Non per la location spesso esotica e piena di belle ragazze (e ragazzi) ma piuttosto grazie all' abbondanza di sesso ed amore nella coppia e lo stare quasi sempre con l'altra persona degli ottimi deterrenti.
Che fosse qualcosa di raro.
beh mi sbagliavo.

Ora fatemi fare mente locale su come ha passato mia moglie i giorni del viaggio di nozze.
vorrei ricordarmi se c'è stata qualche sua assenza per più di 30 minuti....


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è anche chi cornifica alla festa di addio al celibato o nubilato.
> Non è molto diverso. E di solito sempre con prostitute o simili.


 uguale.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non me la prendo per lo stronzo o lo scemo, che ci può benissimo stare se la mia domanda fosse stata un'altra.
> 
> "TRADIMENTO QUANDO E CON CHI"
> Ed ovviamente avendo aperto il post mi sembrava corretto raccontare la mia prima volta.


Oramai è finita, continueranno a parlarne e fra due pagine e mezzo il discorso si sarà ulteriormente evoluto in arte, poi in culunaria, poi in vaccino e via di seguito.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oramai è finita, continueranno a parlarne e fra due pagine e mezzo il discorso si sarà ulteriormente evoluto in arte, poi in culunaria, poi in vaccino e via di seguito.


dimentichi la fotocopiatrice


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dimentichi la fotocopiatrice


E Greta….


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oramai è finita, continueranno a parlarne e fra due pagine e mezzo il discorso si sarà ulteriormente evoluto in arte, poi in culunaria, poi in vaccino e via di seguito.


Tarallucci e vino per tutti. Venghino signori venghino.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oramai è finita, continueranno a parlarne e fra due pagine e mezzo il discorso si sarà ulteriormente evoluto in arte, poi in culunaria, poi in vaccino e via di seguito.


 Il problema è anagrafico.


----------



## patroclo (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non mi interessa raccontare per filo e per segno come ho fatto a tradire lo ripeto perché "forse" ti è sfuggito, ho fatto una domanda semplicissima che forse dovresti rileggere oppure comprenderla per la sua semplicita'.
> Non mi interessa di passare per figo non ho alcuna aspettativa se non quella della domanda posta.


La domanda l'ho capita.... 
Ti ho chiesto solo "perché?" .... al resto, il tuo per filo e per segno, non sono assolutamente interessato. Non vuoi dirlo ? pace......


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> La domanda l'ho capita....
> Ti ho chiesto solo "perché?" .... al resto, il tuo per filo e per segno, non sono assolutamente interessato. Non vuoi dirlo ? pace......


Appunto nessuno tranne pincopallino e danny ha risposto alla mia semplice domanda. Pace.....


----------



## Foglia (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Non me la prendo per lo stronzo o lo scemo, che ci può benissimo stare se la mia domanda fosse stata un'altra.
> 
> "TRADIMENTO QUANDO E CON CHI"
> Ed ovviamente avendo aperto il post mi sembrava corretto raccontare la mia prima volta.


Capisci però anche che una risposta come la tua può provocare alcune reazioni e domande, che sono sempre attinenti al quando, e con chi. Se poi deve essere un mero discorso "statistico", perché tu che hai aperto il 3d vuoi così, ok. Tanto la mia risposta è mai  Come hanno già detto, condividere anche il perché può far provare a capire.  Se a te fregacazzi, lecito anche questo, ma siccome hai lanciato una bomba che ha suscitato reazioni in primis tra i traditori, magari parlarne sarebbe stato più utile che reagire su giudizi abbastanza inevitabili.  Comunque mi sa che in questa statistica vinci il premio temerarieta' e originalità


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Appunto nessuno tranne pincopallino e danny ha risposto alla mia semplice domanda. Pace.....


non sei attento:








						Tradimento quando e con chi?
					

Rileggendoti mi sono detto, possibile che a 50 anni non sono mai andato con una prostituta. Cosa si prova a pagare una donna per farti svuotare? Non è un po’ come fare da soli? Lo chiedo proprio perché non so. Cioè uno va li, abbassa i pantaloni, immagino che lei gli metta il goldone e poi zum...




					www.tradimento.net


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non sei attento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi non hai mai tradito? Se si quando la prima volta e con chi?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai tradito? Se si quando la prima volta e con chi?


ma hai letto la mia risposta?
a me sembra di no


----------



## MariLea (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai tradito? Se si quando la prima volta e con chi?


tra la domanda perentoria che ripeti con insistenza ed il tuo avatar...
mi sembri qualcuno che ha scoperto che il coniuge scrive su questo forum e cerca di incastrarlo...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque mi sa che in questa statistica vinci il premio temerarieta' e originalità


Come no


----------



## 7up (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quindi non hai mai tradito? Se si quando la prima volta e con chi?


Ah si ora ho letto per intero, come mai a te non danno dello stronzo, raccomandatooo.



MariLea ha detto:


> tra la domanda perentoria che ripeti con insistenza ed il tuo avatar...
> mi sembri qualcuno che ha scoperto che il coniuge scrive su questo forum e cerca di incastrarlo...


Guarda la mia attuale compagna sa' del tradimento in luna di miele.



Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque mi sa che in questa statistica vinci il premio temerarieta' e originalità


No non credo proprio, e che hanno paura di raccontare, bisogna pur mantenere la reputazione guadagnata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, questa cosa non sembra rarissima.
> Sarebbe interessante approfondirla.


Chiedi a chi lavora nel turismo...ti potrebbe raccontare di tutto


----------



## Ulisse (1 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> come mai a te non danno dello stronzo, raccomandatooo.


Perché sono consapevole di esserlo ed è inutile dirmelo.
In genere lo fanno con chi pensa di non esserlo ma invece lo è


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che non ci sia posto o situazione immune da potenziali corna non l'ho mai messo in dubbio.
> Ritenevo comunque, nella mi ingenuità, il viaggio di nozze un difficilissimo campo di battaglia per innescare certi comportamenti.
> Non per la location spesso esotica e piena di belle ragazze (e ragazzi) ma piuttosto grazie all' abbondanza di sesso ed amore nella coppia e lo stare quasi sempre con l'altra persona degli ottimi deterrenti.
> Che fosse qualcosa di raro.
> ...


Guarda...anche io non lo ritenevo possibile...
Poi...lavorando nel turismo...ho veramente sentito di tutto...
Ma di tutto....
Siamo proprio dei folli noi esseri umani...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La trasgressione alle regole è un meccanismo che in genere è derivante dall'applicazione nel reale delle fantasie sessuali, che sono un motore quasi indispensabile dell'attività sessuale.
> A meno di non considerare il sesso pure movimento fisico, vi è sempre una componente di testa.
> La trasgressione ovviamente varia da individuo a individuo: è trasgredire fare sesso in tutti i luoghi tranne che nel solito, comodo ma a volte noioso letto, è trasgredire andare in motel con l'amante, fare sesso con altre persone nelle vicinanze, andare con un trans etc etc.
> Tra tutte queste fantasie può esserci anche quella di tradire la moglie in viaggio di nozze con una prostituta, certo.


La trasgressione è appunto trasgressione di regole che si riconoscono come tali.
Se io mangio un panino con la mortadella non mi sento trasgressiva, perché non sono musulmana.
Ma le regole che si riconoscono devono essere anche imposte.
Se in una relazione, anche matrimoniale, si aderisce, indipendentemente dalla regola esterna, non vi è desiderio di trasgressione.
È come l’addio al celibato (o nubilato) che viene vissuto in modo trasgressivo, anche facendo i ragazzini e le ragazzine pur essendo oltre i trent’anni, come rito di passaggio tra un pre matrimonio, in cui si fanno cose senza limiti,  e un post matrimonio in cui ci si comporterà in modo adulto e responsabile.
Quindi chi tradisce, sia durante l’addio al celibato, sia in viaggio di nozze, paradossalmente conferma i vincoli del matrimonio.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Magari ha scritto di avere tradito in viaggio di nozze solo per far vedere quanto è figo che riesce a farlo anche in situazioni in cui solitamente tutti fanno altro.
> Nella mente di molti infedeli, conosciuti soprattutto negli spogliatoi delle palestre quando parlavano tra loro elogiandosi per le Avventure raccontate, un loro motivo di vanto era riuscire a scopare in situazioni estreme a rischio sgamo elevato.
> Io le associo un po’ a quelle pause che mi prendevo quando uscivo in moto con un gruppo di cosiddetti smanettoni.
> Tutti lì a raccontarsi di quando avevano piegato alla curva X salendo ai pieni del tivano, oppure della velocità massima Toccata in galleria e insomma tutte ste cose qui che fanno tanto macho.
> ...


L’ostentazione attiene al bisogno di riconoscimento pubblico. Ma le motivazioni sono le stesse.



Lostris ha detto:


> Non si discute che tradire sia da stronzi.
> Essendo un forum che parla proprio di quello, fare dei distinguo in termini di aggravanti/attenuanti quantomeno dà qualche sfumatura al bianco e nero.
> 
> Lo si fa anche per gli omicidi.
> ...


Possiamo pensare tante cose, ma poi possiamo sentirne delle altre.
La prostituzione è una modalità di sentire il sesso che entra anche nei rapporti non mercenari.
E per lungo tempo il matrimonio è stato anche o soprattutto uno scambio economico.
Chi non l’avesse visto dovrebbe vedere “Un uomo tranquillo” di John Ford con un bravo John Wayne e una strepitosa Maureen O’Hara che litigano perché per lei portare la propria  dote è fondamentale per sentirsi moglie (la scena è riportata e replicata anche in E.T.)
Allo stesso modo quasi tutte noi rifiutiamo  che paghi sempre l’uomo ristorante e motel, proprio per sentirci alla pari e non pagata neppure informalmente e, diciamolo, proprio poco.
Non mi stupisce che ci sia chi al momento del matrimonio senta il bisogno di esercitare la propria sessualità fuori dalla istituzione in cui è appena entrato, se non percepisce di essere alla pari.
Forse dire stronzo o zoccola o merde è semplificare. Penso che @7up cercasse un confronto su questo.


----------



## 7up (2 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi chi tradisce, sia durante l’addio al celibato, sia in viaggio di nozze, paradossalmente conferma i vincoli del matrimonio.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possiamo pensare tante cose, ma poi possiamo sentirne delle altre.
> La prostituzione è una modalità di sentire il sesso che entra anche nei rapporti non mercenari.
> E per lungo tempo il matrimonio è stato anche o soprattutto uno scambio economico.
> Chi non l’avesse visto dovrebbe vedere “Un uomo tranquillo” di John Ford con un bravo John Wayne e una strepitosa Maureen O’Hara che litigano perché per lei portare la propria  dote è fondamentale per sentirsi moglie (la scena è riportata e replicata anche in E.T.)
> ...


No, l’autore non cercava alcun confronto come ribadito più volte.
Ha solo chiesto come e quando abbiamo tradito la prima volta.
Io e pochi altri abbiamo risposto.
Poi tutti abbiamo ricamato su una sua frase che non era l‘oggetto del post.
Avesse Scritto che la sua prima volta fu con una collega durante un corso, nessuno ci avrebbe fatto caso.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No, l’autore non cercava alcun confronto come ribadito più volte.
> Ha solo chiesto come e quando abbiamo tradito la prima volta.
> Io e pochi altri abbiamo risposto.
> Poi tutti abbiamo ricamato su una sua frase che non era l‘oggetto del post.
> Avesse Scritto che la sua prima volta fu con una collega durante un corso, nessuno ci avrebbe fatto caso.


Tutti i thread vanno avanti in base ai vari interventi.
Non è che si debba restare fermi alla risposta alla domanda iniziale.
Infatti anche questo tuo intervento sarebbe fuori tema.
Se chi frequenta il forum ha già risposto mille volte, può trovare non interessante ribadirlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i thread vanno avanti in base ai vari interventi.
> Non è che si debba restare fermi alla risposta alla domanda iniziale.
> Infatti anche questo tuo intervento sarebbe fuori tema.
> Se chi frequenta il forum ha già risposto mille volte, può trovare non interessante ribadirlo.


Tuttavia, l’autore del post ha fatto presente più volte di non essere interessato ad altre disquisizioni nel suo post.
Perché non ne apri uno tuo per discutere del suo tradimento in viaggio di nozze con una prostituta?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tuttavia, l’autore del post ha fatto presente più volte di non essere interessato ad altre disquisizioni nel suo post.
> Perché non ne apri uno tuo per discutere del suo tradimento in viaggio di nozze con una prostituta?


Io ho espresso il mio parere.
7up l’ha trovato interessante.
Si può continuare qui, visto che l’autore non l’ha trovato incongruo.
Comincio a sentirmi in una assemblea condominiale


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho espresso il mio parere.
> 7up l’ha trovato interessante.
> Si può continuare qui, visto che l’autore non l’ha trovato incongruo.
> Comincio a sentirmi in una assemblea condominiale


Io no, mi sento esattamente dove sono.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho espresso il mio parere.
> 7up l’ha trovato interessante.


Chiodi di bara.


----------



## 7up (3 Ottobre 2021)

"La più grande lezione sull’amore mi è stata data da qualcuno che non parlava la mia stessa lingua.'

Scusate non centra nulla lo so, ma questa stasera  va così...


----------



## patroclo (3 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> "La più grande lezione sull’amore mi è stata data da qualcuno che non parlava la mia stessa lingua.'
> 
> Scusate non centra nulla lo so, ma questa stasera  va così...


Cioè? ...intendo quale lezione


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> "La più grande lezione sull’amore mi è stata data da qualcuno che non parlava la mia stessa lingua.'
> 
> Scusate non centra nulla lo so, ma questa stasera  va così...


Bel concetto da sviluppare; puoi dire qualcosa in più?
In un certo senso anche a me è successo, non era la mia lingua, ma la comprensione in senso linguistico era più che buona e di conseguenza migliorata ancora di più negli anni successivi.
Ma è veramente interessante come è difficile la comprensione pur parlando la stessa lingua.
E ci si riduce a scambiare appena qualche parola sulla gestione della casa e niente di più.


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Per me propro no.
> Non ho mai sentito la semplice necessità di svuotarmi che credo sia tipica di chi va per prostitute.
> Un rapporto del genere, oltre a tutti i moralismi del caso, lo ritengo per nulla appagante.
> 
> ...


spiegami un pò come fare , perchè sembra che io abbia trovato l'unica amante che è anche al contempo stesso più fedele di una suora di clausura


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si in viaggio di nozze...si tradisce eccome....
> Io ho una laccata di esempi...
> A kg .
> Una ns cliente, nel mio vecchio lavoro, ci aveva fatto un reclamo allucinante perché la biologa che avevamo alle Maldive si era trombata il marito....


praticamente non trombi mai solo se sei single , giochi secondo le regole e vorresti un qualcosa che assomigli un minimo a una relazione


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> spiegami un pò come fare , perchè sembra che io abbia trovato l'unica amante che è anche al contempo stesso più fedele di una suora di clausura


ehhhh ad avercela la formula magica 

Io ho scritto quello che mi piace e cosa mi intriga.
Ovviamente, qualche volta funziona, altre volte no     
E non sempre per decisione loro.
Capita anche a me di disinteressarmi strada facendo
Il tira e molla come è capitato a te mi fa stancare velocemente.
Specialmente se fatto da una mia coetanea (o quasi) che ritengo troppo grande per queste andature da gambero.

Nel tuo caso, parlare di fedeltà è un poco una forzatura
Non mi sembra abbia sull'altro delle aspettative o speranze di ufficialità, di andare prima o poi a sostiturne la moglie.
Più che altro è consapevole di aver raggiunto un soddisfacente (per lei) equilibrio dove ha un valido supporto, anche materiale, di un uomo.

Tu puoi intrigare eventualmente in questo frangente, lusingandola con le tue attenzioni e regalandole una bella botta di autostima.
Ma, al suo posto, prima di investire su di te seriamente ci penserei 100 volte.
Potresti essere una bolla di sapone che in pochi mesi, passata la sbronza sentimentale iniziale, scoppia lasciandola sola al palo.


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ehhhh ad avercela la formula magica
> 
> Io ho scritto quello che mi piace e cosa mi intriga.
> Ovviamente, qualche volta funziona, altre volte no
> ...


concordo su tutto quello che dici, però il fatto è che lei mi manda ai pazzi perchè è di un incoerenza assurda, dice che con lui che definisce sempre un amico , si trova benissimo, ma che vive nel presente e nell'immediato futuro, dice che non crede nelle relazioni che durano, nel romanticismo e nell'amore, ma in tutto e per tutto si comporta come se lo fosse , dice che non crede alla fedeltà in una relazione , ma a lui è fedele perchè un amico non si tradisce. in tutto questo ogni volta che provo ad allontanarmi , lei salta fuori con una scusa per iniziare a scrivere e io ci ricasco , quando mi avvicino a lei diventa più cinica e cattiva ma poi quando provo a prendere le distanze iniziano le paroline dolci e le emoticon con i bacini o i doppi sensi sessuali. io credo di averle dimostrato con tutto l'impegno che ci sto mettendo , che non sparirei in pochi mesi, che poi sempre a detta sua è quello che invece più probabilmente potrebbe fare lei , perchè dice che le sue relazioni durano molto poco


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> concordo su tutto quello che dici, però il fatto è che lei mi manda ai pazzi perchè è di un incoerenza assurda, dice che con lui che definisce sempre un amico , si trova benissimo, ma che vive nel presente e nell'immediato futuro, dice che non crede nelle relazioni che durano, nel romanticismo e nell'amore, ma in tutto e per tutto si comporta come se lo fosse , dice che non crede alla fedeltà in una relazione , ma a lui è fedele perchè un amico non si tradisce. in tutto questo ogni volta che provo ad allontanarmi , lei salta fuori con una scusa per iniziare a scrivere e io ci ricasco , quando mi avvicino a lei diventa più cinica e cattiva ma poi quando provo a prendere le distanze iniziano le paroline dolci e le emoticon con i bacini o i doppi sensi sessuali. io credo di averle dimostrato con tutto l'impegno che ci sto mettendo , che non sparirei in pochi mesi, che poi sempre a detta sua è quello che invece più probabilmente potrebbe fare lei , perchè dice che le sue relazioni durano molto poco


Dire tossica è dire poco.

Scappa, di corsa.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> concordo su tutto quello che dici, però il fatto è che lei mi manda ai pazzi perchè è di un incoerenza assurda, dice che con lui che definisce sempre un amico , si trova benissimo, ma che vive nel presente e nell'immediato futuro, dice che non crede nelle relazioni che durano, nel romanticismo e nell'amore, ma in tutto e per tutto si comporta come se lo fosse , dice che non crede alla fedeltà in una relazione , ma a lui è fedele perchè un amico non si tradisce. in tutto questo ogni volta che provo ad allontanarmi , lei salta fuori con una scusa per iniziare a scrivere e io ci ricasco , quando mi avvicino a lei diventa più cinica e cattiva ma poi quando provo a prendere le distanze iniziano le paroline dolci e le emoticon con i bacini o i doppi sensi sessuali. io credo di averle dimostrato con tutto l'impegno che ci sto mettendo , che non sparirei in pochi mesi, che poi sempre a detta sua è quello che invece più probabilmente potrebbe fare lei , perchè dice che le sue relazioni durano molto poco


U
Solo a leggerlo, mi innervosisce una così.
Prendi il largo.....


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dire tossica è dire poco.
> 
> Scappa, di corsa.


non è per nulla facile scappare , sono cotto a puntino


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> concordo su tutto quello che dici, però il fatto è che lei mi manda ai pazzi perchè è di un incoerenza assurda, dice che con lui che definisce sempre un amico , si trova benissimo, ma che vive nel presente e nell'immediato futuro, dice che non crede nelle relazioni che durano, nel romanticismo e nell'amore, ma in tutto e per tutto si comporta come se lo fosse , dice che non crede alla fedeltà in una relazione , ma a lui è fedele perchè un amico non si tradisce. in tutto questo ogni volta che provo ad allontanarmi , lei salta fuori con una scusa per iniziare a scrivere e io ci ricasco , quando mi avvicino a lei diventa più cinica e cattiva ma poi quando provo a prendere le distanze iniziano le paroline dolci e le emoticon con i bacini o i doppi sensi sessuali. io credo di averle dimostrato con tutto l'impegno che ci sto mettendo , che non sparirei in pochi mesi, che poi sempre a detta sua è quello che invece più probabilmente potrebbe fare lei , perchè dice che le sue relazioni durano molto poco


Una profumiera…almeno con te. Gioca e si diverte. Non è interessata


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> U
> Solo a leggerlo, mi innervosisce una così.
> Prendi il largo.....


e non sai manco tutto, lei per sminuire il fatto che fossi innamorato , diceva che avevo solo voglia di patata e per le mani mi era capitata solo lei , così le ho detto che qualche altra opzione l'avevo , ma non ero preso da queste, in tutta risposta mi ha detto che mi avrebbe fatto bene andarci , così magari mi scordavo di lei, sabato erano ad aiutare un altro amico in comune ad una fiera ,mi scrive se posso andare domenica perchè avevano bisogno che lui sarebbe dovuto andare via e rimaneva solo lei e poi specifica se non hai nulla di meglio da fare. così io le dico che ci sarò ,ma che qualcosa di meglio lo avevo da fare , visto che sarei potuto andare a trombare da una , così mi dice bè allora vai no, se hai tanta voglia vai, le dico che c'ero già andato giovedì sera . praticamente domenica quando ci siamo visti mi ha fatto la morale dicendo , che io non posso giudicare la loro relazione , perchè anche se lui è sposato , e nascondono tutto, sono comunque fedeli e lui ha un'accordo con la moglie, mentre io che faccio tanto quello innamorato e romantico, se lo ero davvero , non sarei dovuto andare con quella e quindi sono incoerente e peggio di loro    io che sono single con questa che lo è pure lei


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> non è per nulla facile scappare , sono cotto a puntino


Cosa che se è possibile la farebbe scappare sncora di più


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una profumiera…almeno con te. Gioca e si diverte. Non è interessata


che non è interessata ho dei dubbi , se no non si lasciava limonare duro più volte , solo che l'altro è molto utile per così dire


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa che se è possibile la farebbe scappare sncora di più


non ho capito cosa intendi, che sono innamorato o il fatto che mi allontano io


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> che non è interessata ho dei dubbi , se no non si lasciava limonare duro più volte , solo che l'altro è molto utile per così dire


Ma capirai cosa è per una così una limonata 
Ti da il contentino perché le piace che le scodinzoli intorno 
Se fosse interessata te l’avrebbe data da un pezzo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa intendi, che sono innamorato o il fatto che mi allontano io


Che percepisce che sei cotto. Un buon motivo per non incasinarsi. Già non te la vuole dare, se poi dartela potrebbe significare che ti incollo ha un motivo in più per giocare e stop
Per altro se solo percepisce che sei rancoroso con l’altro e potresti mettere a rischio la sua relazione le dai un altro motivo per non avvicinarsi


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che percepisce che sei cotto. Un buon motivo per non incasinarsi. Già non te la vuole dare, se poi dartela potrebbe significare che ti incollo ha un motivo in più per giocare e stop
> Per altro se solo percepisce che sei rancoroso con l’altro e potresti mettere a rischio la sua relazione le dai un altro motivo per non avvicinarsi


peccatto che con tutti sti buoni motivi mi cerca sempre lei gira che ti rigira , mi spieghi il perchè


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> peccatto che con tutti sti buoni motivi mi cerca sempre lei gira che ti rigira , mi spieghi il perchè


Perché si diverte. Gioca. Come un’adolescente ma intanto scopa con l’altro


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> praticamente non trombi mai solo se sei single , giochi secondo le regole e vorresti un qualcosa che assomigli un minimo a una relazione


Vero. L'usato sicuro va per la maggiore. Se sei single di lungo corso qualche problema lo hai. 
Anche l'incapacità di ricostruirsi una vita dopo una separazione oppure un tradimento è indice che tutto a posto non sei.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché si diverte. Gioca. Come un’adolescente ma intanto scopa con l’altro


ok posso starci su alcune cose e anche darti ragione, ma non può essere anche che davvero se venisse con me perderebbe l'altro e non vuole , perchè le fa molto comodo oltre che starci bene , lei non fa un mistero del fatto che lui sia molto premuroso e le dia una mano in mille cose oltre ad esserci sempre


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero. L'usato sicuro va per la maggiore. Se sei single di lungo corso qualche problema lo hai.
> Anche l'incapacità di ricostruirsi una vita dopo una separazione oppure un tradimento è indice che tutto a posto non sei.


saranno apposto i traditori seriali che se ne vantano e si vantano di saper gestire tutto all'insaputa della moglie , quando poi di fatto non va a finire così


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> ok posso starci su alcune cose e anche darti ragione, ma non può essere anche che davvero se venisse con me perderebbe l'altro e non vuole , perchè le fa molto comodo oltre che starci bene , lei non fa un mistero del fatto che lui sia molto premuroso e le dia una mano in mille cose oltre ad esserci sempre


E quindi? Vuol dire che comunque tiene più a lui che a te. E tu sei lì che aspetti le briciole 
Orgoglio questo sconosciuto


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender non ho voglia di leggere quindi mi limito a far presente che qualunque cosa tu abbia raccontato di sicuro l'unico modo per fermare la giostra è scendere. 

Se non scendi vuol dire che tutto sommato ti diverti pure tu


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender non ho voglia di leggere quindi mi limito a far presente che qualunque cosa tu abbia raccontato di sicuro l'unico modo per fermare la giostra è scendere.
> 
> Se non scendi vuol dire che tutto sommato ti diverti pure tu


si magari mi ci divertissi , la cosa che mi trattiene è il fatto che sembri così vicino e a portata di mano il risultato , o che lo faccia sembrare lei, ci provo a allontanarmi , ci ho provato , ma poi lei si rifà viva ,dovrei rispondere freddamente , ci arriverò, il fatto è che potrei anche vederla dal vivo spesso, vi sto che frequentiamo gli stessi ambienti, vedremo come andrà


----------



## Ulisse (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto che sembri così vicino e a portata di mano il risultato , o che lo faccia sembrare lei


Credo più la seconda....



Bender ha detto:


> dovrei rispondere freddamente ,


Non dovresti proprio risponderle più.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> saranno apposto i traditori seriali che se ne vantano e si vantano di saper gestire tutto all'insaputa della moglie , quando poi di fatto non va a finire così


Io sto da dio. Ho una dermatite da sfregamento che piango. Di gioia.
Sei te che vivi in perenne adolescenza. Le persone adulte grazie a dio hanno altri standard. Perché il tempo passa, e la vita va morsa a sangue finché c'è.
Lavora forte e fai soldi, curati il fisico, vestiti bene, comportati come se, pur volendo tanto avere qualcuno accanto, per una relazione non avessi tempo, e vedrai che le femmine ti cercano loro.
Poi vediamo se il gioco ti piace


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> praticamente non trombi mai solo se sei single , giochi secondo le regole e vorresti un qualcosa che assomigli un minimo a una relazione


È il giocare secondo le regole che ti frega...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lavora forte e fai soldi, curati il fisico, vestiti bene, comportati come se, pur volendo tanto avere qualcuno accanto, per una relazione non avessi tempo, e vedrai che le femmine ti cercano loro.



Bella la ricetta
Manca un pizzico di bastardaggine però 
E una faccia da schiaffi
@Bender ...se la seguì facci sapere....


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto da dio. Ho una dermatite da sfregamento che piango. Di gioia.
> Sei te che vivi in perenne adolescenza. Le persone adulte grazie a dio hanno altri standard. Perché il tempo passa, e la vita va morsa a sangue finché c'è.
> Lavora forte e fai soldi, curati il fisico, vestiti bene, comportati come se, pur volendo tanto avere qualcuno accanto, per una relazione non avessi tempo, e vedrai che le femmine ti cercano loro.
> Poi vediamo se il gioco ti piace


il gioco lo vedo fare ad un carissimo amico , e poi quando si sbronza a bestia esce fuori la verità, la verità è che non è comunque felice , ora non lo so se vale per tutti sta cosa , ma se crederci ancora nelle relazioni è da adolescente , preferisco restare così, io non sto bene così ma sono sincero con me stesso lo dico sempre e lo ammetto e caso starno tra tutti o quasi quelli che conosco , non mi faccio ne di droghe varie e non mi distruggo di alcol .
a me ne basterebbe una sola ,non voglio giocare ,non mi è mai interessato 
per la questione del fisico dovresti vedere me e l'altro tipo e poi ne parliamo


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È il giocare secondo le regole che ti frega...


io lo vedo come un grosso valore aggiunto invece, in questo modo penso sempre di trovare un'altra persona che giochi anche lei secondo le regole, o almeno ci provi all'inizio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> io lo vedo come un grosso valore aggiunto invece, in questo modo penso sempre di trovare un'altra persona che giochi anche lei secondo le regole, o almeno ci provi all'inizio


È un tuo valore aggiunto... sicuramente...ma come vedi...non è semplice essere onesti...
Io ci tento sempre....patti chiari amicizia lunga...
È la base almeno...in un rapporto di amicizia...
Poi purtroppo si incrociano delle grandi teste di cazzo che non sanno manco cosa vogliono indossare ...figuriamoci se sanno cosa vogliono da un rapporto....


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bella la ricetta
> Manca un pizzico di bastardaggine però
> E una faccia da schiaffi
> @Bender ...se la seguì facci sapere....


Quella che tu chiami bastardaggine io la chiamo sapere ciò che si vuole. 
La faccia da schiaffi certo che serve, ci campo, ma non te la puoi inventare.
O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai
Bender non la ha.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quella che tu chiami bastardaggine io la chiamo sapere ciò che si vuole.
> La faccia da schiaffi certo che serve, ci campo, ma non te la puoi inventare.
> O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai
> Bender non la ha.


Da come si racconta qua...anche secondo me non ce l' ha...
Magari con l età migliora
Io sono positiva!!!

No...la bastardaggine... è sapere quello che si vuole ...e ottenerlo anche in maniera non corretta/non rispettosa....
Si sa il bastardo non passa mai di moda...


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da come si racconta qua...anche secondo me non ce l' ha...
> Magari con l età migliora
> Io sono positiva!!!
> 
> ...


Sarebbe un miglioramento ,andiamo bene


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> maniera non corretta/non rispettosa....


Definisci


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> il gioco lo vedo fare ad un carissimo amico , e poi quando si sbronza a bestia esce fuori la verità, la verità è che non è comunque felice


Allora gioca male.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Definisci


Il sapere cosa si vuole non ti annovera subito nella categoria dei "bastardi" ... ma è tutto l insieme di comportamenti che si adottano che fanno la differenza...
Ci sono i bravi ragazzi ...e quelli che non lo sono...
Generalmente mi sono sempre piaciuti i secondi...ma ho anche avuto la fortuna di trovare dei bravi ragazzi...
Uno di questi l ho anche sposato ..


----------



## Vera (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il sapere cosa si vuole non ti annovera subito nella categoria dei "bastardi" ... ma è tutto l insieme di comportamenti che si adottano che fanno la differenza...
> Ci sono i bravi ragazzi ...e quelli che non lo sono...
> Generalmente mi sono sempre piaciuti i secondi...ma ho anche avuto la fortuna di trovare dei bravi ragazzi...
> Uno di questi l ho anche sposato ..


I bravi ragazzi quali sarebbero?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> I bravi ragazzi quali sarebbero?


Quelli carini ciccini che...non ti "spezzano il cuore", quelli sui quali puoi sempre contare...
Quelli per cui non ci si mette in modalità "cagnolino"....


----------



## Vera (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli carini ciccini che...non ti "spezzano il cuore", quelli sui quali puoi sempre contare...
> Quelli per cui non ci si mette in modalità "cagnolino"....


Su quale canale è il film?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli carini ciccini che...non ti "spezzano il cuore", quelli sui quali puoi sempre contare...
> Quelli per cui non ci si mette in modalità "cagnolino"....


la famosa doggy style insomma. 
questi sono i primi a cui crescono le corna.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Su quale canale è il film?


Vivo in un mondo fatato
È proiettato solo in sale private


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli carini ciccini che...non ti "spezzano il cuore", quelli sui quali puoi sempre contare...
> Quelli per cui non ci si mette in modalità "cagnolino"....


Di solito il bravo ragazzo si innamora e vuole al suo fianco la donna dei suoi sogni. Vuole la famiglia e tante belle cose.
La lei spesso (quelle che conosco per intenderci) mirano al buon partito, un buon stile di vita, un marito che non dice mai no.
E da li a poco diventa cornuto e mazziato.
Solo in un caso ho visto un lui che a un certo punto si è ribellato con grande stupore di tutti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La lei spesso (quelle che conosco per intenderci) mirano al buon partito, un buon stile di vita, un marito che non dice mai no.


No...i bravi ragazzi non devono essere dei buoni partiti ....
Perché già che sono buoni...non devono per forza essere pure pirla...


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2021)

Mi sembra che qui si parli del sesso degli angeli


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli carini ciccini che...non ti "spezzano il cuore", quelli sui quali puoi sempre contare...
> Quelli per cui non ci si mette in modalità "cagnolino"....


Cioè, in ultima analisi ti fanno sangue quelli che ti trattano da schifo?  Ho una buona notizia, ne è pieno il mondo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...i bravi ragazzi non devono essere dei buoni partiti ....
> Perché già che sono buoni...non devono per forza essere pure pirla...


Il bravo ragazzo è sempre un pirla, proprio perché corretto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè, in ultima analisi ti fanno sangue quelli che ti trattano da schifo?  Ho una buona notizia, ne è pieno il mondo!


No  spero di essere  decisamente migliorata
Beh da ragazza ero una tragedia...li raccattavo col lanternino
In più dovevano essere anche mezzi teppa
A 15/16 anni uscivo con uno...fuori totalmente dalla realtà...
Ho scoperto poi che aveva traffici loschi...e una domenica è passato a prendermi in mega ritardo perché aveva rubato una bici...e doveva piazzarla da qualche parte...dopo questo episodio...ho preso le distanze....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il bravo ragazzo è sempre un pirla, proprio perché corretto


Purtroppo si....


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Su quale canale è il film?


Io penso e credo di esserlo ,almeno fino ad ora


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No  spero di essere  decisamente migliorata
> Beh da ragazza ero una tragedia...li raccattavo col lanternino
> In più dovevano essere anche mezzi teppa
> A 15/16 anni uscivo con uno...fuori totalmente dalla realtà...
> Ho scoperto poi che aveva traffici loschi...e una domenica è passato a prendermi in mega ritardo perché aveva rubato una bici...e doveva piazzarla da qualche parte...dopo questo episodio...ho preso le distanze....


Io sono uscita con uno poco dopo arrestato per spaccio di droga e stupefacenti  (Se non ricordo male pure traffico di armi).
Per fortuna, non mi piacque


----------



## Vera (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> Io penso e credo di esserlo ,almeno fino ad ora


Ho imparato a diffidare dei bravi ragazzi. Soprattutto di quelli che si definiscono tali.


----------



## patroclo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono uscita con uno poco dopo arrestato per spaccio di droga e stupefacenti  (Se non ricordo male pure traffico di armi).
> Per fortuna, non mi piacque


... ma puntava a sfruttarti professionalmente?


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ... ma puntava a sfruttarti professionalmente?


No. Al contrario.  Puntava ad offrirmi controservizi "gratis ", vantandosi che già lo faceva con la sua ex. Un figlio di papà


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di solito il bravo ragazzo si innamora e *vuole al suo fianco la donna dei suoi sogni. *Vuole la famiglia e tante belle cose.
> La lei spesso (quelle che conosco per intenderci) mirano al buon partito, un buon stile di vita, un marito che non dice mai no.
> E da li a poco diventa cornuto e mazziato.
> Solo in un caso ho visto un lui che a un certo punto si è ribellato con grande stupore di tutti


waltdisney ha fatto proprio un sacco male.


----------



## patroclo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Al contrario.  Puntava ad offrirmi controservizi "gratis ", vantandosi che già lo faceva con la sua ex. Un figlio di papà


tipo?


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> tipo?


Usti. In ambito sportivo, non entro in dettaglio, ma insomma, sarebbe stato un bel risparmio di soldi . Ero piccolina eh, all'epoca studiavo, non avrei potuto essergli utile. E mica lo sapevo, delle sue altre "attività "


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho imparato a diffidare dei bravi ragazzi. Soprattutto di quelli che si definiscono tali.


bon non so che dirti, lo dicono e me lo hanno detto. mai tradito in vita mia, mai dato dispiaceri , se non contiamo la ex storica che quando mi stava lasciando era pure incazzata a morte lei con me  , mai creato casini o fatto carognate , ho sempre cercato di comportarmi al meglio con tutti, sempre fino ad ora, però negli ultimi anni effettivamente stare a contatto con alcune persone , mi ha fatto cambiare un pò


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> waltdisney ha fatto proprio un sacco male.


guarda che mi sa che devi andare parecchio più indietro , vedi solo tutta la letteratura romantica , ma anche i miti e le leggende, va di moda tanto fare i cinici e le persone che non credono più ai sentimenti , ma solo al piacere personale che ne deriva dallo stare con una persona , però il romanticismo e i sentimenti d'amore ci sono sempre stati dalla notte dei tempi, se no non si spiegherebbero leggende come ad esempio quella di Orfeo ed Euridice tanto per citarne una


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> bon non so che dirti, lo dicono e me lo hanno detto. mai tradito in vita mia, mai dato dispiaceri , se non contiamo la ex storica che quando mi stava lasciando era pure incazzata a morte lei con me  , mai creato casini o fatto carognate , ho sempre cercato di comportarmi al meglio con tutti, sempre fino ad ora, però negli ultimi anni effettivamente stare a contatto con alcune persone , mi ha fatto cambiare un pò


Devi diventare ...stronzo...
Come rovinare un bravo ragazzo...
Seguire i miei consigli


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il sapere cosa si vuole non ti annovera subito nella categoria dei "bastardi" ... ma è tutto l insieme di comportamenti che si adottano che fanno la differenza...
> Ci sono i bravi ragazzi ...e quelli che non lo sono...
> Generalmente mi sono sempre piaciuti i secondi...ma ho anche avuto la fortuna di trovare dei bravi ragazzi...
> Uno di questi l ho anche sposato ..


Non ti ho chiesto questo. Volevo sapere che cosa intendi per maniera corretta e rispettosa



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli carini ciccini che...non ti "spezzano il cuore", quelli sui quali puoi sempre contare...
> Quelli per cui non ci si mette in modalità "cagnolino"....


Quelli che si fanno sfruttare insomma



Bender ha detto:


> bon non so che dirti, lo dicono e me lo hanno detto. mai tradito in vita mia, mai dato dispiaceri [...]mai creato casini o fatto carognate , ho sempre cercato di comportarmi al meglio con tutti, sempre fino ad ora,


Sicuro che non risulti viscido?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che mi sa che devi andare parecchio più indietro , vedi solo tutta la letteratura romantica , ma anche i miti e le leggende, va di moda tanto fare i cinici e le persone che non credono più ai sentimenti , ma solo al piacere personale che ne deriva dallo stare con una persona , però il romanticismo e i sentimenti d'amore ci sono sempre stati dalla notte dei tempi, se no non si spiegherebbero leggende come ad esempio quella di Orfeo ed Euridice tanto per citarne una


...Orfeo ed Euridice non è una leggenda, è un mito...e non è una differenza da poco in termini di significato, ed in particolare rispetto al significato a cui stai facendo riferimento.

Detto questo, mi stai prendendo in giro, vero? 
Sono certa che tu non possa, neppure con la più ampia licenza, pensare di paragonare pocahontas con Orfeo ed Euridice 

E' uno scherzone!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di solito il bravo ragazzo si innamora e vuole al suo fianco la donna dei suoi sogni. Vuole la famiglia e tante belle cose.
> La lei spesso (quelle che conosco per intenderci) mirano al buon partito, un buon stile di vita, un marito che non dice mai no.
> E da li a poco diventa cornuto e mazziato.
> Solo in un caso ho visto un lui che a un certo punto si è ribellato con grande stupore di tutti


Mah, dipende sempre dal contesto educativo dove peschi la lei. Che la femminista incallita comunista suffragetta alla fine non metta la famiglia al primo posto è assolutamente lecito aspettarselo. Sei una te la carichi a catechismo e poi ti molla per uno con più soldi di te invece no.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelli che si fanno sfruttare insomma


No...sono gli onesti...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Orfeo ed Euridice non è una leggenda, è un mito...e non è una differenza da poco in termini di significato, ed in particolare rispetto al significato a cui stai facendo riferimento.
> 
> Detto questo, mi stai prendendo in giro, vero?
> Sono certa che tu non possa, neppure con la più ampia licenza, pensare di paragonare pocahontas con Orfeo ed Euridice
> ...


Pocahontas é meno donna oggetto di Euridice.
Ciao Zia


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...sono gli onesti...


Onesti o affidabili?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto questo. Volevo sapere che cosa intendi per maniera corretta e rispettosa


Non riesco a farti un esempio pratico così su due piedi...
Se uno è corretto e rispettoso... è così e basta .
Se sei leggermente un bastardo...lo sai di esserlo...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non riesco a farti un esempio pratico così su due piedi...
> Se uno è corretto e rispettoso... è così e basta .
> Se sei leggermente un bastardo...lo sai di esserlo...


Vabbè_ la stai ammischiando_ direbbero a Napoli. A posto così


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onesti o affidabili?


Cazz gli uomini...di una volta...
Ne esisteranno ancora?
O è rimasto solo il mio papà?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè_ la stai ammischiando_ direbbero a Napoli. A posto così


Meglio di niente


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz gli uomini...di una volta...
> Ne esisteranno ancora?
> O è rimasto solo il mio papà?


_Papà è l'unico uomo che per tutta la vita ti metterà per prima davanti a lui senza che tu debba dargliela_. A mia figlia lo ripeto spesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Meglio di niente


Resta il fatto che se ti spezzano il cuore era il tuo cuore ad essere fragile.
A me quando hanno spezzato il cuore ne sono uscito più tosto di prima.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pocahontas é meno donna oggetto di Euridice.
> Ciao Zia


...ed è proprio la perdita della consapevolezza della necessarietà dell'oggettivazione (brutta e cattiva oggettivazione..toctoc sulle manine...) che compartecipa all'illusione dell'assenza di Eros e Thanatos nella dinamica dell'amore...e fa scambiare un buffetto per un pompino...o un pompino per l'amore eterno (per non parlare di una limonata di straforo)    

Ciao a te!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Papà è l'unico uomo che per tutta la vita ti metterà per prima davanti a lui senza che tu debba dargliela_. A mia figlia lo ripeto spesso.


Ecco su questo la pensiamo nello stesso modo..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che se ti spezzano il cuore era il tuo cuore ad essere fragile.
> A me quando hanno spezzato il cuore ne sono uscito più tosto di prima.


Beato te ...


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sicuro che non risulti viscido?


perchè  , io ho una concezione molto diversa di viscido, so una cosa però, comportandomi così sono apposto con me stesso. "male non fare, paura non avere"


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè  , io ho una concezione molto diversa di viscido, so una cosa però, comportandomi così sono apposto con me stesso. "male non fare, paura non avere"


Non lo so, un'eccessiva attenzione ad evitare il confronto mi mette sempre sul chi vive


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè  , io ho una concezione molto diversa di viscido, so una cosa però, comportandomi così sono apposto con me stesso. "male non fare, paura non avere"


Hai fatto troppo catechismo...
Io ti posso appoggiare...
Ma fino ad un certo punto ...
Ascolta arci... è meglio


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beato te ...


So di dire un'ovvietà Ma la vita è piena di dolore. Scappare dal dolore vuol dire scappare dalla vita.
Lo abbracci, lo accetti, te lo tiri addosso e lo strozzi facendo shhhh...


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Orfeo ed Euridice non è una leggenda, è un mito...e non è una differenza da poco in termini di significato, ed in particolare rispetto al significato a cui stai facendo riferimento.
> 
> Detto questo, mi stai prendendo in giro, vero?
> Sono certa che tu non possa, neppure con la più ampia licenza, pensare di paragonare pocahontas con Orfeo ed Euridice
> ...


sarà anche un paragone azzardato , ma non era quello il mio scopo, volevo solo fare notare , che il sentimento dell'amore romantico e struggente è vecchio quanto il mondo , e chi scriveva questi miti , si ispirava certamente al vissuto reale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> So di dire un'ovvietà Ma la vita è piena di dolore. Scappare dal dolore vuol dire scappare dalla vita.
> Lo abbracci, lo accetti, te lo tiri addosso e lo strozzi facendo shhhh...


Questo è il secondo post in cui ti do ragione...
Nell' altro ho persino detto di ascoltare i tuoi consigli 
Domani... sarò santa


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questo è il secondo post in cui ti do ragione...
> Nell' altro ho persino detto di ascoltare i tuoi consigli
> Domani... sarò santa


Quali consigli? Ho detto solo ovvietà.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah, dipende sempre dal contesto educativo dove peschi la lei. Che la femminista incallita comunista suffragetta alla fine non metta la famiglia al primo posto è assolutamente lecito aspettarselo. Sei una te la carichi a catechismo e poi ti molla per uno con più soldi di te invece no.


bè se vai a vedere nei servizi delle iene , uno si è fidanzato e poi sposato con una conosciuta a catechismo e questa poi è finita a farsi scopare dal prete a casa sua più e più volte , lui li ha beccati una notte in tavernetta mentre dormiva di sopra, una di quelle storie che proprio scaldano il cuore


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questo è il secondo post in cui ti do ragione...
> Nell' altro ho persino detto di ascoltare i tuoi consigli
> Domani... sarò santa


organizzate per un motel


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> sarà anche un paragone azzardato , ma non era quello il mio scopo, volevo solo fare notare , che il sentimento dell'amore romantico e struggente è vecchio quanto il mondo , e chi scriveva questi miti , si ispirava certamente al vissuto reale


Rileggi Orfeo e Euridice...dammi retta.  

Ma bene però, se pensi che narri di un amore romantico e struggente..

Fra l'altro, non ho detto che è azzardato, il paragone.

Ho detto che è proprio incredibile poter paragonare un mito (che ha la funzione di utilizzare la poetica per tentare la descrizione della realtà) con la narrazione disneyana che ha fatto del trasformare la realtà in illusione (a partire dalla donna dei sogni, il lieto fine, ed in particolare l'assenza della morte e del dolore, distruggendo tutte le storie che ha rivisitato in modo irrimediabile e terribile).

Tanto che ho pensato tu stessi scherzando.
A quanto pare, non scherzavi...


----------



## 7up (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz gli uomini...di una volta...
> Ne esisteranno ancora?
> O è rimasto solo il mio papà?


Eccomi


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ed è proprio la perdita della consapevolezza della necessarietà dell'oggettivazione (brutta e cattiva oggettivazione..toctoc sulle manine...) che compartecipa all'illusione dell'assenza di Eros e Thanatos nella dinamica dell'amore...e fa scambiare un buffetto per un pompino...o un pompino per l'amore eterno (per non parlare di una limonata di straforo)
> 
> Ciao a te!!


e mi sai spiegare perchè la limonata di straforo ti da un momento di emozione molto più intenso e piacevole , della più furiosa dele scopate dopo un lungo periodo di astinenza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Eccomi


Anche no...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> organizzate per un motel


Anche no


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> e mi sai spiegare perchè la limonata di straforo ti da un momento di emozione molto più intenso e piacevole , della più furiosa dele scopate dopo un lungo periodo di astinenza


Perché non te l' aspetti...
Perché la lingua... è la lingua...
Io adoro baciare...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> bè se vai a vedere nei servizi delle iene , uno si è fidanzato e poi sposato con una conosciuta a catechismo e questa poi è finita a farsi scopare dal prete a casa sua più e più volte , lui li ha beccati una notte in tavernetta mentre dormiva di sopra, una di quelle storie che proprio scaldano il cuore


Ok. Si chiamano eventi eccezionali e per questo vanno in televisione.
Se poi uno la smettesse di impastarsi il cervello con le storie da film o da social e guardasse gli standard della vita reale (atteso che non mi pare che tu nella vita voglia fare l'influencer per cui il tuo terreno di scontro è la vita reale e non internet), Si accorgerebbe che nella vita reale le regole d'ingaggio uomo donna sono abbastanza semplici.
Una su tutte: non fare l'amico. Se una donna la desideri non desideri la sua compagnia, desideri il suo sapore in bocca, e piantarglielo dentro. O, se preferisci un'espressione più politicamente corretta, desideri la sua attenzione sessuale.
A quel punto perché mentire? Metti in chiaro con la signora di turno da subito che te non interessa sotto altra veste, che gli amici li hai e se quella prova a relegarti in friendzone sparisci.
Semplice, diretto e onesto.
Anche se troverai sempre quella che ti darà del bastardo 
Aggiungo pure questa: se una donna la conosci durante l'estrinsecazione di un interesse comune, come per esempio andare per grotte, metti subito in chiaro dal primo secondo che, anche se vi siete conosciuti facendo un'attività in comune, a te interessa altro da lei. E se lei non te lo dà ignorala e riduci le comunicazioni al minimo necessario per espletare l'interesse comune. Se no i discorsi si mischiano diventa tutto un gran porcaio. In questo modo non sei un bastardo e non sei maleducato. Ti stai semplicemente comportando da maschio.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il bravo ragazzo è sempre un pirla, proprio perché corretto


si ma nel lungo periodo , quando ci ripenserai come lo ricorderai il bravo ragazzo e come lo stronzo


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma nel lungo periodo , quando ci ripenserai come lo ricorderai il bravo ragazzo e come lo stronzo


Tutte cazzate, nel lungo periodo i figli di lei lo stronzo lo chiamano papà.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché non te l' aspetti...
> Perché la lingua... è la lingua...
> Io adoro baciare...


non è quello, perchè limonavo anche l'altra , è il valore che può avere anche una cosa semplice in un contesto diverso . un pò come la filosofia che a volte la felicità sta anche nelle piccole cose


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> e mi sai spiegare perchè la limonata di straforo ti da un momento di emozione molto più intenso e piacevole , della più furiosa dele scopate dopo un lungo periodo di astinenza


Elementare watson...è la donna con cui hai talmente approfondito conoscenza e vicinanza, in particolare degli hobby e degli interessi yeah, sei innamorato, cotto a puntino, lei si ritrae, ti porta a far emergere la tua parte virile, che si impone e chiede...come può un limone non essere emozionante??

E' di sicuro il segno indiscutibile che è....amore!!!!!

Struggente, un po' di dolorini qui e là, la distanza, l'antagonista che impedisce la riunione dei due amanti, lei che non ha il coraggio di lasciarlo, pur desiderando tanto...tiene la distanza per proteggere la sua onestà di donna dedita al suo uomo, ma quanto saprà resistere alla tentazione???

E alla fine, vissero felici e contenti.
Per sempre.

...torno seria...una scopata furiosa dettata dalla foia della mancanza di figa (fra l'altro circonfusa da immaginari ideali) a tempo x, è svuotarsi le palle. 
E la figa.

Mi pare ovvio faccia più gola il limoncino circonfuso dall'idea di un amore che si presenta a colmare un bisogno....sul limone si sogna.

su una svuotata di palle, solo qualcuno ci sa costruire il sogno.
E sono pochi. Preziosi. Ma pochi. 

Di sicuro, chi mette il fiocchetto al cazzo, non sa sognare su una svuotata di palle.
Ha bisogno di waltdisney, per l'appunto.

Orfeo è sceso nel regno dei morti.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Elementare watson...è la donna con cui hai talmente approfondito conoscenza e vicinanza, in particolare degli hobby e degli interessi yeah, sei innamorato, cotto a puntino, lei si ritrae, ti porta a far emergere la tua parte virile, che si impone e chiede...come può un limone non essere emozionante??
> 
> E' di sicuro il segno indiscutibile che è....amore!!!!!
> 
> ...


Piacere, Ade.
La possibilità di costruire i mondi su una svuotata di palle dipende dal rapporto che hai con la tua parte animale. Se ti anestetizzi a pippe e internet la vedo complessa.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Si chiamano eventi eccezionali e per questo vanno in televisione.
> Se poi uno la smettesse di impastarsi il cervello con le storie da film o da social e guardasse gli standard della vita reale (atteso che non mi pare che tu nella vita voglia fare l'influencer per cui il tuo terreno di scontro è la vita reale e non internet), Si accorgerebbe che nella vita reale le regole d'ingaggio uomo donna sono abbastanza semplici.
> Una su tutte: non fare l'amico. Se una donna la desideri non desideri la sua compagnia, desideri il suo sapore in bocca, e piantarglielo dentro. O, se preferisci un'espressione più politicamente corretta, desideri la sua attenzione sessuale.
> A quel punto perché mentire? Metti in chiaro con la signora di turno da subito che te non interessa sotto altra veste, che gli amici li hai e se quella prova a relegarti in friendzone sparisci.
> ...


la vita non è un film , ma tu scrivi con toni teatrali e volutamente esagerati , per farti notare , perchè in fondo ti piace stare al centro del palcoscenico.
vero che se mi piace una donna la voglio scopare, ma è anche vero che non si può scopare h24 , quindi magari devi anche pensare al dopo , se ci stai bene anche prima e dopo , se no poi il dopo diventa parecchio problematico da gestire ,almeno per me è così che non so tanto recitare le parti


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> la vita non è un film , ma tu scrivi con toni teatrali e volutamente esagerati , per farti notare , perchè in fondo ti piace stare al centro del palcoscenico.
> vero che se mi piace una donna la voglio scopare, ma è anche vero che non si può scopare h24 , quindi magari devi anche pensare al dopo , se ci stai bene anche prima e dopo , se no poi il dopo diventa parecchio problematico da gestire ,almeno per me è così che non so tanto recitare le parti


E chi ha parlato di recitare? se certi concetti non li riesci ad interiorizzare rimarrai un Bender per sempre


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piacere, Ade.
> La possibilità di costruire i mondi su una svuotata di palle dipende dal rapporto che hai con la tua parte animale. Se ti anestetizzi a pippe e internet la vedo complessa.


...a te m'inchino.

Non a caso dicevo che sono pochi.

La maggior parte semplicemente, sfugge (a quella parte) nel romanticismo posticcio dell'impossibilità della realizzazione (autorealizzata)...o nella donna dei sogni...o uomo  dei sogni.

E via di fiocchetti...


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Elementare watson...è la donna con cui hai talmente approfondito conoscenza e vicinanza, in particolare degli hobby e degli interessi yeah, sei innamorato, cotto a puntino, lei si ritrae, ti porta a far emergere la tua parte virile, che si impone e chiede...come può un limone non essere emozionante??
> 
> E' di sicuro il segno indiscutibile che è....amore!!!!!
> 
> ...


già lo so è andato nel regno dei morti per riprendersi l'amata, ha fatto qualcosa di folle e molto pericolo per amore , poi non è andata a finire bene , ma quello è un altro discorso


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai fatto troppo catechismo...
> Io ti posso appoggiare...
> Ma fino ad un certo punto ...
> Ascolta arci... è meglio


ma va niente catechismo o quasi , si ascolto lui il bulletto del forum , peccato che non ci siano altri elementi di un tempo , che se lo erano così tanto preso a cuore da  andare a cercarlo fuori da qui , ma nel reale , per vedere davvero che persona era


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...a te m'inchino.
> 
> Non a caso dicevo che sono pochi.
> 
> ...


 Sì però Zia scusa se non ci fosse tutta questa gente che gioca al ribasso con i propri desideri la razza umana si sarebbe estinta da un pezzo...


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> già lo so è andato nel regno dei morti per riprendersi l'amata, ha fatto qualcosa di folle e molto pericolo per amore , poi non è andata a finire bene , ma quello è un altro discorso


come dicevo....rileggi per benino. 

Le regioni oscure, Ade...la parte animale (con cui Orfeo dialogava con semplicità)....è lì che incontra Euridice...e dimentico di quelle regione pensando di aver assolto il patto con Persefone, non può che osservarla scomparire...


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché non te l' aspetti...
> Perché la lingua... è la lingua...
> Io adoro baciare...


ma veramente le volte dopo me lo aspettavo eccome anche perchè organizzavo tutto io per farlo accadere


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> ma va niente catechismo o quasi , si ascolto lui il bulletto del forum , peccato che non ci siano altri elementi di un tempo , che se lo erano così tanto preso a cuore da  andare a cercarlo fuori da qui , ma nel reale , per vedere davvero che persona era


Io mi sono semplicemente limitato a farti osservare, sulla base di quello che racconti tu, che la tua vita sentimentale è un susseguirsi di delusioni e solitudini. Riempita alla bell'e meglio con surrogati vari di relazioni.
Stai male? Cambia. 
Non vuoi cambiare? Vuol dire che male non stai.
Per me la questione é molto semplice.



Bender ha detto:


> ma veramente le volte dopo me lo aspettavo eccome anche perchè organizzavo tutto io per farlo accadere


Viva la spontaneità insomma


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì però Zia scusa se non ci fosse tutta questa gente che gioca al ribasso con i propri desideri la razza umana si sarebbe estinta da un pezzo...


Sì, lo penso anche io...

anche se penso che sia ancor più sotto il desiderio. E' ribasso sull'animalità.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Viva la spontaneità insomma


ma nel senso che dovevo trovare una finestra di tempo perfetta in cui poterlo fare senza che ci beccasse nessuno e non era semplice, il top è stato farlo in grotta a una decina di metri da gli altri , perchè c'era un passaggio molto difficile e stretto lei era dall'altra parte , gli altri stavano preparando la roba per tornare indietro e io sono passato per primo , veloce come non avevo mai fatto ,infatti poi i lividi li ho visti i giorni dopo , e lei che mentre la baciavo , mi diceva ma sei un pazzo e ansimava e sospirava


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, lo penso anche io...
> 
> anche se penso che sia ancor più sotto il desiderio. E' ribasso sull'animalità.


L'animale desidera. Più di ogni altra cosa. E non ha latenza. Per questo vado d'accordo con chi ci sa parlare.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> ma nel senso che dovevo trovare una finestra di tempo perfetta in cui poterlo fare senza che ci beccasse nessuno e non era semplice, il top è stato farlo in grotta a una decina di metri da gli altri , perchè c'era un passaggio molto difficile e stretto lei era dall'altra parte , gli altri stavano preparando la roba per tornare indietro e io sono passato per primo , veloce come non avevo mai fatto ,infatti poi i lividi li ho visti i giorni dopo , e lei che mentre la baciavo , mi diceva ma sei un pazzo e ansimava e sospirava


Ok. E poi avete scopato?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'animale desidera. Più di ogni altra cosa. E non ha latenza. Per questo vado d'accordo con chi ci sa parlare.


Adesso ho capito cosa intendi con desiderare.
Grazie.

Sì. E' così.
In particolare l'assenza di latenza...che diviene presenza. Piena.
Non immagini.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. E poi avete scopato?


non sono uno che dura pochi minuti , poi con una tuta e un imbrago addosso la vedevo un pò complicata , sempre in massimo 4 o 5 minuti


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> waltdisney ha fatto proprio un sacco male.


Vero è


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah, dipende sempre dal contesto educativo dove peschi la lei. Che la femminista incallita comunista suffragetta alla fine non metta la famiglia al primo posto è assolutamente lecito aspettarselo. Sei una te la carichi a catechismo e poi ti molla per uno con più soldi di te invece no.


Guarda dallo stimato professionista fino al l'impiegato ho visto lo stesso atteggiamento delle mogli. 
Diciamo che le signore cercavano du accasarsi e ci sono riuscite. 
Loro, i maschietti un tantino pantaloni lo sono. Togliamo il tantino


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Orfeo ed Euridice non è una leggenda, è un mito...e non è una differenza da poco in termini di significato, ed in particolare rispetto al significato a cui stai facendo riferimento.
> 
> Detto questo, mi stai prendendo in giro, vero?
> Sono certa che tu non possa, neppure con la più ampia licenza, pensare di paragonare pocahontas con Orfeo ed Euridice
> ...


no è Bender


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma nel lungo periodo , quando ci ripenserai come lo ricorderai il bravo ragazzo e come lo stronzo


Intanto si fanno mantenere dal bravo, con lo stronzo si sono divertite prima e forse anche durante


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> waltdisney ha fatto proprio un sacco male.


Soprattutto quella carina che non lo filava manco morto


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. E poi avete scopato?


no.   E' Bender


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   E' Bender


sarei curioso di sapere realmente quanto scopi tu , ma immagino che questo come tante altre cose non le sapremo mai, tutti fenomeni sul web a fare i galletti per sentirsi un pò importati almeno nel virtuale.
se voglio scopare tranquillo che ho dove trovare, il problema è che non voglio solo scopare purtroppo 
comunque sarebbe bello organizzare un altro raduno , per vedersi un pò tutti o la maggior parte


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> sarei curioso di sapere realmente quanto scopi tu , ma immagino che questo come tante altre cose non le sapremo mai, tutti fenomeni sul web a fare i galletti per sentirsi un pò importati almeno nel virtuale.
> se voglio scopare tranquillo che ho dove trovare, il problema è che non voglio solo scopare purtroppo
> comunque sarebbe bello organizzare un altro raduno , per vedersi un pò tutti o la maggior parte


No ragazzo, qui non è un problema di chi scopi di più o di meno.   qui siamo a discutere il tuo atteggiamento generale.   lo sappiamo in partenza che tu sei per il sesso cuoricioso a parole, poi però ti confondi con le peggio scoppiate mentali che giusto una fettina di fregna panata avrebbero da dare.

siccome è da un pò che ci si conosce, direi che ormai sei grande a sufficienza per riuscire ad avere una relazione che non sia sta telenovela brasiliana ogni volta.

a meno che tu tutto sommato sia un Re del Dramma e che ti piaccia così perchè non sai concepire un rapporto diverso.   vedi tu che puoi fare


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> No ragazzo, qui non è un problema di chi scopi di più o di meno.   qui siamo a discutere il tuo atteggiamento generale.   lo sappiamo in partenza che tu sei per il sesso cuoricioso a parole, poi però ti confondi con le peggio scoppiate mentali che giusto una fettina di fregna panata avrebbero da dare.
> 
> siccome è da un pò che ci si conosce, direi che ormai sei grande a sufficienza per riuscire ad avere una relazione che non sia sta telenovela brasiliana ogni volta.
> 
> a meno che tu tutto sommato sia un Re del Dramma e che ti piaccia così perchè non sai concepire un rapporto diverso.   vedi tu che puoi fare


non è che le persone che incontro e che mi piacciono me le scelgo io , e ti prego non tirami fuori teorie sulla legge di attrazione o altro , mi capitano queste qui e non ci posso fare nulla. poi fortunatamente mi innamoro abbastanza saltuariamente , quando sono solo reggo un bel pò l'astinenza , ma alla fine cedo e inizio a cercare sui siti per incontri, li trovo qualcosa ,va avanti per 4/5 volte e poi riparte il periodo di vuoto finchè la fame non diventa troppa per ricominciare a cercare sui siti di incontri, diverso invece è quando conosco una persona dal vivo in contesti di gruppo , li a volte si crea piano piano molta empatia e iniziano anche i guai . non sono il re del dramma, se le cose andassero per una volta lisce sarei più che felice, ma come al solito non dipende da me se ogni volta c'è qualche problema


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ed è proprio la perdita della consapevolezza della necessarietà dell'oggettivazione (brutta e cattiva oggettivazione..toctoc sulle manine...) che compartecipa all'illusione dell'assenza di Eros e Thanatos nella dinamica dell'amore...e fa scambiare un buffetto per un pompino...o un pompino per l'amore eterno (per non parlare di una limonata di straforo)
> 
> Ciao a te!!


Ah.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono uno che dura pochi minuti , poi con una tuta e un imbrago addosso la vedevo un pò complicata , sempre in massimo 4 o 5 minuti


E che se non fai lo schizzetto non vale?    
Ti porti a casa due orgasmi suoi in 5 minuti e metti sul palmares.
L'autostima si costruisce sulle vittorie. Te continua a non osare, Tanto tra un po' sarai abbastanza vecchio per diventare triste e rancoroso senza che la vita ti chieda più di competere in alcunché.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero è
> 
> Guarda dallo stimato professionista fino al l'impiegato ho visto lo stesso atteggiamento delle mogli.
> Diciamo che le signore cercavano du accasarsi e ci sono riuscite.
> Loro, i maschietti un tantino pantaloni lo sono. Togliamo il tantino


Vabbè ma l'equazione maschio = porta i soldi a casa è culturalmente radicata penso come poche altre il mondo. Piccolissimo particolare oggi le cose non funzionano più sempre così.

Io sono sempre stato con donne in carriera. Mi sono sempre piaciute quelle, quelle mi sono capate dal mazzo.
Però col senno di poi, visto che nella vita quattro spicci li ho fatti, forse sarei stato più felice una donna con altre priorità.
Solo che poi a ben vedere oggi devi negoziare anche quei ruoli che in passato erano dati per scontati:
Nel senso che è chiaro che se io faccio 20000 al mese lavorando 14 ore al giorno e tu ne fai 2000 lavorandone 8 e il nostro tenore di vita comunque è più alto di quello che puoi apportare tu, stattene a casa e ottimizza, invece di rompere i coglioni che sei stanca quando alla fine la tua indipendenza economica è solo virtuale visto che il carico sta tutto in collo a me.
Discorso che varrebbe perfettamente anche a partì invertite, solo che se lo fa un maschio passa per il solito porco sciovinista.
Quindi tutto sommato volersi accasare non è così sbagliato basta mettersi bene d'accordo prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> non è che le persone che incontro e che mi piacciono me le scelgo io , e ti prego non tirami fuori teorie sulla legge di attrazione o altro , mi capitano queste qui e non ci posso fare nulla. poi fortunatamente mi innamoro abbastanza saltuariamente , quando sono solo reggo un bel pò l'astinenza , ma alla fine cedo e inizio a cercare sui siti per incontri, li trovo qualcosa ,va avanti per 4/5 volte e poi riparte il periodo di vuoto finchè la fame non diventa troppa per ricominciare a cercare sui siti di incontri, diverso invece è quando conosco una persona dal vivo in contesti di gruppo , li a volte si crea piano piano molta empatia e iniziano anche i guai . non sono il re del dramma, se le cose andassero per una volta lisce sarei più che felice, ma come al solito non dipende da me se ogni volta c'è qualche problema


 perfetto, abbiamo capito dove sta l'errore. Quelle che incontri su internet sono di default nelle scoppiate mentali. Quello che devi fare è mettere perennemente a giro gente da Tinder e poi scegliere le meno peggio.
Ogni volta che acchiappi una on-line ci monti la storia perché vuoi la storia ovvio che stai sempre a pezzi


----------



## Bender (6 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che se non fai lo schizzetto non vale?
> Ti porti a casa due orgasmi suoi in 5 minuti e metti sul palmares.
> L'autostima si costruisce sulle vittorie. Te continua a non osare, Tanto tra un po' sarai abbastanza vecchio per diventare triste e rancoroso senza che la vita ti chieda più di competere in alcunché.


non hai la minima idea di quello di cui parli.
bo triste forse, ma rancoroso mai ,mi spiace non sono una persona di quel tipo


----------



## Bender (6 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perfetto, abbiamo capito dove sta l'errore. Quelle che incontri su internet sono di default nelle scoppiate mentali. Quello che devi fare è mettere perennemente a giro gente da Tinder e poi scegliere le meno peggio.
> Ogni volta che acchiappi una on-line ci monti la storia perché vuoi la storia ovvio che stai sempre a pezzi


mi sa che invece non hai capito proprio nulla, in quanto a intelligenza emotiva non mi sembri tanto ferrato
la differenza abissale sta nel fatto che una persona conosciuta in un conteso nella vita reale ,fuori da internet, la conosci piano piano e la vedi in mezzo ad altre persone , mentre se vai su una app è tutto molto forzato, si parlerà in chat per un pò di tempo , poi ci si vedrà direttamente , ma entrambi sapranno fin da subito quale sia lo scopo ,non ci sarà condivisione di altre cose assieme , e una volta toltasi la voglia e la curiosità, sfumerà tutto molto velocemente , sta li la differenza


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> non hai la minima idea di quello di cui parli.
> bo triste forse, ma rancoroso mai ,mi spiace non sono una persona di quel tipo


Credersi migliori di ciò che si è, é sempre il presupposto per non combinare un cazzo nella vita.


----------



## Bender (6 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Credersi migliori di ciò che si è, é sempre il presupposto per non combinare un cazzo nella vita.


detto da te poi


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sa che invece non hai capito proprio nulla, in quanto a intelligenza emotiva non mi sembri tanto ferrato
> la differenza abissale sta nel fatto che una persona conosciuta in un conteso nella vita reale ,fuori da internet, la conosci piano piano e la vedi in mezzo ad altre persone , mentre se vai su una app è tutto molto forzato, si parlerà in chat per un pò di tempo , poi ci si vedrà direttamente , ma entrambi sapranno fin da subito quale sia lo scopo ,non ci sarà condivisione di altre cose assieme , e una volta toltasi la voglia e la curiosità, sfumerà tutto molto velocemente , sta li la differenza


Hai detto una sequela di inesattezze. 
La differenza non c'è perché tanto nella vita reale quanto su internet quando con una persona hai un interesse sessuale l'approccio non cambia. Ti ho già scritto, ma evidentemente è chiaro solo a me, e conoscere la gente per piccoli passi è una stronzata. E vale assolutamente nella vita reale. Io quando conosco una donna che mi interessa le fiches le calo tutte belle prime mani. Se è interessata bene, sennò io questo sono.
La seconda cazzata è che rimorchiando su internet si scopa per forza. Ma de che? E se io non le piaccio? E se lei non mi piace?
Il punto estremamente fragile del tuo ragionamento è pensare che le cose possano cambiare dall'inizio.
Si gioca tutto di prima, sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> detto da te poi


 La volpe e l'uva


----------



## Bender (6 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai detto una sequela di inesattezze.
> La differenza non c'è perché tanto nella vita reale quanto su internet quando con una persona hai un interesse sessuale l'approccio non cambia. Ti ho già scritto, ma evidentemente è chiaro solo a me, e conoscere la gente per piccoli passi è una stronzata. E vale assolutamente nella vita reale. Io quando conosco una donna che mi interessa le fiches le calo tutte belle prime mani. Se è interessata bene, sennò io questo sono.
> La seconda cazzata è che rimorchiando su internet si scopa per forza. Ma de che? E se io non le piaccio? E se lei non mi piace?
> Il punto estremamente fragile del tuo ragionamento è pensare che le cose possano cambiare dall'inizio.
> Si gioca tutto di prima, sempre.


questo è quello che pensi tu, ma il tuo punto di vista non è la verità assoluta, se la pensi così è perchè sei ancora più egocentrico di quello che sembra.
non ho mai detto che se conosci su internet si scopa sicuro, ma che se ci si piace nel giro di veramente poco tempo si finisce a letto, alcune volte sono state solamente ore, e questo secondo me poi va a incidere sulla durata delle cose e rovina tutto


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma l'equazione maschio = porta i soldi a casa è culturalmente radicata penso come poche altre il mondo. Piccolissimo particolare oggi le cose non funzionano più sempre così.
> 
> Io sono sempre stato con donne in carriera. Mi sono sempre piaciute quelle, quelle mi sono capate dal mazzo.
> Però col senno di poi, visto che nella vita quattro spicci li ho fatti, forse sarei stato più felice una donna con altre priorità.
> ...


Ma non eri stato tu ad insistere perché tua moglie riprendesse a lavorare dopo la maternità?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non eri stato tu ad insistere perché tua moglie riprendesse a lavorare dopo la maternità?


Me lo ricordo anche io.

però ricordo che aveva anche detto che la moglie quando lavorava portava a casa 40.000 euro al mese ..


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> ma nel senso che dovevo trovare una finestra di tempo perfetta in cui poterlo fare senza che ci beccasse nessuno e non era semplice, il top è stato farlo in grotta a una decina di metri da gli altri , perchè c'era un passaggio molto difficile e stretto lei era dall'altra parte , gli altri stavano preparando la roba per tornare indietro e io sono passato per primo , veloce come non avevo mai fatto ,infatti poi i lividi li ho visti i giorni dopo , e lei che mentre la baciavo , mi diceva ma sei un pazzo e ansimava e sospirava


Secondo me questo episodio è molto rivelatore dei suoi sentimenti verso te 

È chiaro che ha paura di innamorarsi, probabilmente  il fatto tu sia più giovane gioca un ruolo decisivo, è anche una questione di decenza, di pudore insomma..

Secondo me non riesce a sciogliersi perché sa bene che poi rimarrà  impantanata e giustamente vuole tutelarsi , io credo che forse ha bisogno di aiuto per tirare fuori queste sue paure.. 

La mia impressione è questa


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me questo episodio è molto rivelatore dei suoi sentimenti verso te
> 
> È chiaro che ha paura di innamorarsi, probabilmente  il fatto tu sia più giovane gioca un ruolo decisivo, è anche una questione di decenza, di pudore insomma..
> 
> ...


Sei ironico vero?


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei ironico vero?


È Skorpio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È Skorpio.


In effetti ho fatto una domanda scema


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo anche io.
> 
> però ricordo che aveva anche detto che la moglie quando lavorava portava a casa 40.000 euro al mese ..


Questo non lo ricordo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non eri stato tu ad insistere perché tua moglie riprendesse a lavorare dopo la maternità?


No, anzi. Lei era tornata a lavorare a scartamento ridotto, rompeva il cazzo comunque che era stanca con tata, colf e 4 nonni a tutto servizio. Io le ho detto semplicemente che se doveva fare male la mamma o il medico, meglio scegliere una delle due cose e farla bene, e lei prese la palla al balzo per ributtarsi a capofitto in Croce Rossa.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo anche io.
> 
> però ricordo che aveva anche detto che la moglie quando lavorava portava a casa 40.000 euro al mese ..


 mai sparato ste cifre. Un primario porta a casa al max 12k al mese se fa intramoenia.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sa che invece non hai capito proprio nulla, in quanto a intelligenza emotiva non mi sembri tanto ferrato
> la differenza abissale sta nel fatto che una persona conosciuta in un conteso nella vita reale ,fuori da internet, la conosci piano piano e la vedi in mezzo ad altre persone , mentre se vai su una app è tutto molto forzato, si parlerà in chat per un pò di tempo , poi ci si vedrà direttamente , ma entrambi sapranno fin da subito quale sia lo scopo ,non ci sarà condivisione di altre cose assieme , e una volta toltasi la voglia e la curiosità, sfumerà tutto molto velocemente , sta li la differenza


La differenza tante volte sta che la donna su Tinder e non solo chatta con te e poi anche con altri, poi alla fine magari ne sceglie uno quando gli gira e gli altri li usa come orbiter per rinforzarsi l'ego, ma tu non lo capisci e magari ti fai illusioni sul fatto di essere il prescelto grazie alla conoscenza che credi di instaurare, quando in realtà stai solo perdendo tempo a frustrare il tuo di ego.
Nella realtà questo giochino è più difficile da tenere nascosto, o perlomeno riesci a cogliere i segnali più facilmente e a evitare questo genere di relazioni tossiche. Ovvero che non portano a niente. Di buono.
In teoria.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo anche io.
> 
> però ricordo che aveva anche detto che la moglie quando lavorava portava a casa 40.000 euro al mese ..


Che lavoro fa ?
Ok, ho letto sopra.
SSN ?


----------

